# FabFitFun Fall 2013 Box *Spoilers*



## kitnmitns (Sep 2, 2013)

It is coming up soon!


----------



## DorotaD (Sep 3, 2013)

Woo hoo! I'm excited because fall is my favorite season and I'm rely excited to see what will be in this box


----------



## Andi B (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Woo hoo! I'm excited because fall is my favorite season and I'm rely excited to see what will be in this box


 Me too!  Even though I wasn't thrilled with the summer box, I couldn't cancel because I was afraid I'd love the fall box!  However, if the fall one doesn't wow me, I'm done!


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too!  Even though I wasn't thrilled with the summer box, I couldn't cancel because I was afraid I'd love the fall box!  However, if the fall one doesn't wow me, I'm done!
Same here!

I am staying because I really love fall and can't wait to see what they include. Hopefully they will include a fall accessory kinda like the sunglasses in the summer box.

But I really hope this is an amazing box otherwise I can't justify spending this much money on a box.


----------



## crescentmoon (Sep 5, 2013)

nervously awaiting hopefully an awesome box to redeem the company


----------



## ydlr20 (Sep 10, 2013)

They posted on their FB page that shipping is slatted for early October


----------



## martianeskimo (Sep 10, 2013)

October sounds good for a fall box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 12, 2013)

I can't wait for this box wish it was this month but I hope delaying means an amazing fall box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wldflowur13 (Sep 12, 2013)

I tried calling the number listed on their website to cancel (1 (888) 962-9319). I keep getting the recording that the number is no longer in service.


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 12, 2013)

It's 963 if that helps...not 962...I just called to update my shipping address since it was not working online.


----------



## summergal80 (Sep 13, 2013)

Just ordered this box for the fall. It will be my first box from them so I am excited!


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 14, 2013)

I just saw a picture on the fabfitfun Instagram and they have a picture saying the fall box will have $170 worth of products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKellyC (Sep 14, 2013)

> I just saw a picture on the fabfitfun Instagram and they have a picture saying the fall box will have $170 worth of products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Woohoo!! That sounds promising!! I'm excited for this one and hope it really is good... October is my birthday month! =D


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 14, 2013)

> Woohoo!! That sounds promising!! I'm excited for this one and hope it really is good... October is my birthday month! =D


 I know it sounds good!! I can't wait. And yay! Is it on Halloween?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKellyC (Sep 15, 2013)

> I know it sounds good!! I can't wait. And yay! Is it on Halloween?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Not quite... It's on the 29th. Close though!


----------



## KayEss (Sep 16, 2013)

I canceled my subscription since I'm stretched thinner than usual money wise until the end of September (and I assume they'll charge before then), but that means you guys will probably get an amazing box! Hopefully there are still some available well into/after shipping like there were for the summer boxes!


----------



## stasi7 (Sep 17, 2013)

I broke down and signed back up for this box. It better be good!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 18, 2013)

> Not quite... It's on the 29th. Close though!


 How fun! I always wondered if your birthday fell on a holiday if it was more special or if you celebrated twice as much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marlowe17 (Sep 18, 2013)

https://twitter.com/GiulianaRancic/status/380384740072628224/photo/1

This was just posted on twitter. I love it!


----------



## shy32 (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *marlowe17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  https://twitter.com/GiulianaRancic/status/380384740072628224/photo/1

This was just posted on twitter. I love it!





That is pretty cute!


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *marlowe17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  https://twitter.com/GiulianaRancic/status/380384740072628224/photo/1

This was just posted on twitter. I love it!






Thank you so much for posting this! I was really hoping for a good spoiler and I am liking what I see!


----------



## MissKellyC (Sep 18, 2013)

> How fun! I always wondered if your birthday fell on a holiday if it was more special or if you celebrated twice as much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lol usually it's nothing too major. I might do more this year though because I'm actually off on my bday! =)


----------



## MissKellyC (Sep 18, 2013)

They just posted this on their FB! (Sorry, I don't know how to do spoilers on my phone...)



Love it!!! I'm already happy with this box =)


----------



## MissKellyC (Sep 18, 2013)

Oops just saw it was already posted... I'm a little behind.... Lol =)


----------



## Andi B (Sep 18, 2013)

Oh, I'm so happy I didn't cancel!  I love (Spoiler-highlight to read) Gorjana+Griffin's designs and this one is especially beautiful!  This is definitely going to be worth $50!

Maybe they're learning from PopSugar's success?


----------



## MissKellyC (Sep 18, 2013)

> Oh, I'm so happy I didn't cancel!Â  I love (Spoiler-highlight to read) Gorjana+Griffin's designs and this one is especially beautiful!Â  This is definitely going to be worth $50! Maybe they're learning from PopSugar's success?


 Me too!! Lets hope they are! =)


----------



## Andi B (Sep 18, 2013)

Oooh, I just got an email with "Fall Box 411" that says they'll be billing me on 9/25/13 and shipping on 10/9/13!  It also confirms the $175+ value that someone saw elsewhere.  I can't wait now!!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They just posted this on their FB! (Sorry, I don't know how to do spoilers on my phone...) 



Love it!!! I'm already happy with this box =)

This costs $57 on the G+G site.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stasi7 (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm so happy I decided to sign back up!! I love scarves!!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Sep 18, 2013)

omg I love that scarf!! is it too late to sign up for this? any coupon codes?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 18, 2013)

This spoiler ALMOST makes me want to sign up.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 18, 2013)

If we never cancelled this box...its like Birchbox right, once you sign up they keep billing you?


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If we never cancelled this box...its like Birchbox right, once you sign up they keep billing you?

That's right. Although you should get a reminder email before they charge you to give you a chance to cancel. According to my email, cards are charged 9/25.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They just posted this on their FB! (Sorry, I don't know how to do spoilers on my phone...) 



Love it!!! I'm already happy with this box =)

Me too!! 

This already makes up for the price of the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If this is just one of the items in the box, I can't wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Sep 18, 2013)

I love the scarf and am tempted. Does anyone know... If we didn't sign up by 8/31, do we still get the Pur-Lisse?


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 18, 2013)

Crap, I always thought this box was kind of a joke but I really like that scarf! Were the summer boxes all different like the first box? I remember that first box was horrendous!


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 18, 2013)

Summer box was good. It had a purlisse cleanser, lip gloss, orly polish, sea salt spray, evian spray, tanning stuff, and sunglasses that were a miss for me. You could trade in the glasses but there was a fee and I was traveling so it didn't happen. I'm thrilled to be staying for fall. I assume there will be mostly beauty items plus the scarf.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mvangundy (Sep 18, 2013)

> This spoiler ALMOST makes me want to sign up. Â


 The spoiler got me! I figured just one box is okay, right? Hehe


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 18, 2013)

Super tempted. Trying to find a code.


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello ladies...I wasn't planning on joining you on this thread since I canceled FFF. Damn them, they totally just drew me back in with that adorable G&amp;G scarf. So here we go... Bring it FFF!!


----------



## bevin79 (Sep 18, 2013)

Very tempted by the spoiler!! Wish there was a code!


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 18, 2013)

> Very tempted by the spoiler!! Wish there was a code!


 There was a code for $15.00 or $5.00 off I believe but that expired at the end of August. Those who got the summer box got a slip with a code to pass on to friends. You could look online but I haven't seen or heard of any.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 18, 2013)

> I love the scarf and am tempted. Does anyone know... If we didn't sign up by 8/31, do we still get the Pur-Lisse?


 If you go to the fabfitfun website it still says you can get it! I checked today and there was a little box promoting it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKellyC (Sep 19, 2013)

It's probably right in front of me and I'm missing it, but does anyone know where to look if anyone has signed up under you?


----------



## marlowe17 (Sep 19, 2013)

I think they removed the box from the VIP page. I remember seeing it there, but now it isn't anymore. I checked an old email that mentioned it, but the link just takes me to the purlisse website.  Sorry you missed it.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Sep 20, 2013)

I just found this and it did work when I tested it Use coupon code LOVEVIP to save $5 off your first box! After seeing the spoiler I'm really tempted to sign up again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 20, 2013)

Well, I was going to cancel before the fall box, but that spoiler lured me in. I neeeeeeed it. So I guess I'm sticking around. I did like the summer box, so I hope this one is even better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SenoraJewell (Sep 20, 2013)

This scarf is so cute.  I thought about cancelling after all of the issues with the first box, but received a free summer box and decided to stick it out because I was pleased with the way they handled the matter.  I'm glad I did, I liked the summer box and I'm hoping the rest of the fall box is like the scarf.


----------



## kayglass (Sep 20, 2013)

Ahh I am having such an internal dilemma about whether or not to sub to fabfitfun.  I really like the scarf but I'm just so on the fence about the rest of the box being a miss.  Darn you, spoilers!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kayglass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahh I am having such an internal dilemma about whether or not to sub to fabfitfun.  I really like the scarf but I'm just so on the fence about the rest of the box being a miss.  Darn you, spoilers! 

At least the box as awhole costs less than the scarf would, so if the rest is a bust maybe you can justify it that way? haha...that's what I'm doing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 20, 2013)

I gave in.  The scarf is too adorable.  Just re-signed up.


----------



## bevin79 (Sep 20, 2013)

> Ahh I am having such an internal dilemma about whether or not to sub to fabfitfun. Â I really like the scarf but I'm just so on the fence about the rest of the box being a miss. Â Darn you, spoilers!Â


 Exactly how I feel!!


----------



## Dakota750 (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


There was a code for $15.00 or $5.00 off I believe but that expired at the end of August. Those who got the summer box got a slip with a code to pass on to friends.

You could look online but I haven't seen or heard of any.
 
If anyone has a code from the summer box that they'd like to pass along, PM me.  Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wldflowur13 (Sep 21, 2013)

> If anyone has a code from the summer box that they'd like to pass along, PM me. Â Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I believe the $10 off codes from the summer box expired in August. I've been hoping for a $10 off code but have only found $5 off so far


----------



## kayglass (Sep 21, 2013)

> I believe the $10 off codes from the summer box expired in August. I've been hoping for a $10 off code but have only found $5 off so far


 Maybe I'm a dummy but I haven't seen the $5 off code. Could you share? Thanks!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kayglass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahh I am having such an internal dilemma about whether or not to sub to fabfitfun.  I really like the scarf but I'm just so on the fence about the rest of the box being a miss.  Darn you, spoilers! 
The last two boxes were "meh" to me and I have a gorjanna gift card/code that I could use on the scarf if I really wanted, it would bring the price down to less than the box. 

Trying to decide if the box is worth $45-$50.  I'm leaning towards not purchasing.


----------



## Dakota750 (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just found this and it did work when I tested it
Use coupon code LOVEVIP to save $5 off your first box!

After seeing the spoiler I'm really tempted to sign up again






Quote: Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I believe the $10 off codes from the summer box expired in August. I've been hoping for a $10 off code but have only found $5 off so far

Just saw this, thanks!

  I'm really torn on this one.  It wouldn't be worth the $50 to me.  At $45 I'm on the fence.  But at $40, I think I would do it.  Maybe we could do a referral chain like people were doing (or at least suggested doing) for the shoptiques site from Popsugar?  I think you get $10 off for each friend that signs up.  Again, the only person who doesn't get it is whoever is last...


----------



## wldflowur13 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kayglass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Maybe I'm a dummy but I haven't seen the $5 off code. Could you share? Thanks!

Hi Kay, The code is LOVEVIP for $5 off your box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I sent you a PM with the code as well.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The last two boxes were "meh" to me and I have a gorjanna gift card/code that I could use on the scarf if I really wanted, it would bring the price down to less than the box. 

Trying to decide if the box is worth $45-$50.  I'm leaning towards not purchasing. 

 That spoiler definitely did it's job!! I had cancelled but now I'm really going back and forth on if I want to sign up again. I really enjoyed the Summer box.... But $50 seems pretty high to me. I was hoping they'd come out with a $10 code again.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The last two boxes were "meh" to me and I have a gorjanna gift card/code that I could use on the scarf if I really wanted, it would bring the price down to less than the box. 

Trying to decide if the box is worth $45-$50.  I'm leaning towards not purchasing. 

 That spoiler definitely did it's job!! I had cancelled but now I'm really going back and forth on if I want to sign up again. I really enjoyed the Summer box.... But $50 seems pretty high to me. I was hoping they'd come out with a $10 code again.

I am justifying it by telling myself that it only ships every 3 months...so that's really only a bit over $16 a month, and as long as there is at least one more item I love as much as the scarf, it'll be worth it for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Plus fall is my favorite, it's hard for me to say no to fall anything!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 22, 2013)

This season will be my first box . I get popsugar I was wondering if anyone here gets both boxes and could tell me how they think they compare or If they are alike. I am so excited about this box.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Sep 22, 2013)

I think I'm cancelling for this season. I'm not a scarf person and it's too hot for them here in south Florida and I'm not willing to gamble for $50 on the rest. I'm gunna keep up with spoilers though and if I like what I see I might sign back up if boxes are still available and gift the scarf to a friend in Tennessee.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This season will be my first box . I get popsugar I was wondering if anyone here gets both boxes and could tell me how they think they compare or If they are alike. I am so excited about this box.

There have only been 2 boxes so far, so it's hard to tell, really. The first two boxes seem to be more focused on beauty items, while Popsugar is kind of all over the place with more of a variety. I'll be interesting to see if the fall box keeps up with that trend!


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 22, 2013)

I am so excited for this box!

I can't wait to get it....its kinda crazy lol.

I think its mainly the scarf, I was super sad when Popsugar sent the gorjana scarf and I didn't get that month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am so excited for this box!

I can't wait to get it....its kinda crazy lol.

I think its mainly the scarf, I was super sad when Popsugar sent the gorjana scarf and I didn't get that month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ditto. I think that's why I was quick to give in and sign up for this box!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 23, 2013)

I think the scarf is super cute too. That's what got me to want the box in the first place  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 23, 2013)

There is a living social out there for $25 which gets you $50 towards G&amp;G merch.


----------



## TracyT (Sep 25, 2013)

This is my first FFF box. Do they usually release more than 1 teaser or box contents before it starts shipping? Or do you have to wait for people to get their boxes? Also I can't remember, is everyone's box the same or are there variations? Thanks!


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is my first FFF box. Do they usually release more than 1 teaser or box contents before it starts shipping? Or do you have to wait for people to get their boxes?

Also I can't remember, is everyone's box the same or are there variations? Thanks!

Box contents are the same; there may be variations among color or fragrance. I can't remember them releasing any other spoilers for the spring or summer box - just the one. But it's been a while, so I may be wrong.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Sep 25, 2013)

Well, I re-subbed. That cute Gorjana scarf spoiler did me in lol.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 25, 2013)

> This is my first FFF box. Do they usually release more than 1 teaser or box contents before it starts shipping? Or do you have to wait for people to get their boxes? Also I can't remember, is everyone's box the same or are there variations? Thanks!


 Pretty much all boxes were the same last time except for different flavors of food and different color of nailpolish. And I don't think there were any spoilers last time, maybe one for some reason I rememeber the sunglasses being the spoiler last time.


----------



## TracyT (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Pretty much all boxes were the same last time except for different flavors of food and different color of nailpolish.

And I don't think there were any spoilers last time, maybe one for some reason I rememeber the sunglasses being the spoiler last time.

Thanks! Good to know. This Fall box is my birthday gift to myself. I want to know what's in it and I don't. Ahhh. I can't wait!


----------



## ydlr20 (Sep 26, 2013)

Has anyone been charged? The email they sent last week said that the bill date was going to be 9/25.


----------



## jocelyn2828 (Sep 26, 2013)

I still havent been charged either i got an email saying 9/25/13 but when i logged into my account it says next charge 10/5/13 so who knows, i better get one!


----------



## catipa (Sep 26, 2013)

I logged into my account and it says next invoice 9/27/13-so I am guessing it will be billed tomorrow.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks! Good to know. This Fall box is my birthday gift to myself. I want to know what's in it and I don't. Ahhh. I can't wait!

I know!!!! Its like I just want to know what will be in this box but at the same time I want it to be a surprise. 

I think I just really REALLY really want this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can't wait to touch the scarf =)

I haven't been charged as well


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 26, 2013)

Hope this box is good after the small sunglasses  I am hoping they are more careful to what they send !!


----------



## tealmermaidgirl (Sep 27, 2013)

I was just charged and they charged me twice! I sent an email back so hopefully it gets resolved. I only have one box subscription, $103 isn't something I can afford. This makes me so mad as I am already tight on funds and now $50 is tied up with this shit. This box better rock


----------



## KayEss (Sep 27, 2013)

> I was just charged and they charged me twice! I sent an email back so hopefully it gets resolved. I only have one box subscription, $103 isn't something I can afford. This makes me so mad as I am already tight on funds and now $50 is tied up with this shit. This box better rock


 Wtf? That is so not okay! Even if they correct it right away, they could cause overdrafts and bounced checks with that. I hope they give you your box half off or something for that crap.


----------



## crescentmoon (Sep 27, 2013)

It happenned to me too! I almost hit my credit card limit because of that charge because I was only expecting 50 dollars.


----------



## tealmermaidgirl (Sep 27, 2013)

> It happenned to me too! I almost hit my credit card limit because of that charge because I was only expecting 50 dollars.


 Oh no! I wonder if this happened to a lot if people? I'm already so in the fence about this box and this just adds to my thinking about canceling. I was giving it another try because I love fall and that scarf was so cute


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 27, 2013)

They tried to double bill me too, but it was declined (I use a prepaid card, only load what I need). It looks like they charged $49.99 for the box and another 53 for something? WTF?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 27, 2013)

Yeah, I just emailed them and told them to cancel my sub and remove my credit card info. That's too careless a mistake, and with such a pricy box, not willing to take the gamble. Too bad, I really wanted that cute scarf!


----------



## crescentmoon (Sep 27, 2013)

Got a reply by my email saying that it was a tech glitch and will be corrected in 3-5 days :/... They should give a discount even if its like 5 dollars because this is the third box and they are causing a headache once again which associates a poor quality to the box


----------



## crescentmoon (Sep 27, 2013)

I really want the scarf so not cancelling but this may be the last box for me since i have pop sugar 6 month gift sub


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 27, 2013)

I just got an ema with the charge of $103. What the heck?? I don't understand what the other charge is for? Did anyone hear back from them?


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 27, 2013)

> Got a reply by my email saying that it was a tech glitch and will be corrected in 3-5 days :/... They should give a discount even if its like 5 dollars because this is the third box and they are causing a headache once again which associates a poor quality to the box


 Wtf 3-5 days??? Do they not know that some people are on budget and only have enough to cover certain things. This really sucks, I had to move around several things to have that amount available. I thought for sure they would have their stuff together since it is their 3rd box.


----------



## TracyT (Sep 27, 2013)

Whew, thanks for the heads up ladies. On one hand I wasn't double charged. On the other hand I guess I was in an early batch since I was charged 9/22 rather than the estimated 9/25 others had quoted. Must've really wanted to charge me sooner than later.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm one of the ones that has been overcharged. My charge hasn't been voided, it's still showing as pending and that amount is removed from the available balance in my account tying up those funds.


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 27, 2013)

I was overcharged as well. I'm glad they are reaching out to us. I don't get paid until Monday and am traveling so there isn't a lot of wiggle room for me in that account right now!


----------



## mckondik (Sep 27, 2013)

Overcharged, but did see the explanatory email 1st. So somehow that helped calm my financial panic. really hoping for a spectacular box now!


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 27, 2013)

I had a billing error (my card that was on the account had expired), so when I updated my card I got charged twice too. Ugh!


----------



## Sputinka (Sep 27, 2013)

Well lucky me, I was charged the wrong amount not once, but twice! Now I have over $200 tied up in this mess. I emailed about it and asked to cancel as well. This sub isn't worth the hassle anymore.


----------



## MissKellyC (Sep 27, 2013)

I was also overcharged. Right now it's not showing on my account as being tied up which is good. But still gave me a mini heart attack seeing that email!! (Until I saw the explanation, which helped) I do think it was good of them to give an extra gift at least (that really should be extra awesome to make up for the headache this can/will cause!). Here's hoping that this box will be extra doubly amazing!


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 27, 2013)

Damn these sub boxes.... I just signed up for this b/c I really want that scarf! I am sort of late in the game...do you think I'll still get the Fall box? I NEED that scarf!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yeti (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Damn these sub boxes.... I just signed up for this b/c I really want that scarf! I am sort of late in the game...do you think I'll still get the Fall box? I NEED that scarf!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
It still shows Fall box guaranteed on the sign up page so you should be all set.  I keep popping in - I really want to sign up myself but now I don't want them to have any of my financial info on record...  I may pick up a prepaid visa while I am out today.


----------



## tiffanys (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *broukhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi MUT -

Michael here from FabFitFun VIP. I wanted to come on here and apologize directly and help answer any questions I can about tonight's billing error. We have contacted our billing provider and are hoping to work through the issue immediately. By voiding the transactions before they are settled (we are going through that process now), we believe we will avoid any potential issues of overdrafting &amp; tying up funds, but if we find out differently, we will be sure to communicate that and make up for it in whatever way we can. We're also looking into adding an extra gift in the boxes of all those impacted.

We really love the community here and have taken all your feedback to heart. We had dotted all our i's and crossed all our t's for this box (it's really going to be fantastic) and hate to see this technical issue cast any sort of cloud over the experience. Again, please accept our apologies, let us know if you have any questions / comments / concerns, and I'll be sure to keep everyone updated on anything on our end.

Cheers,

Michael

As one of the people with the billing error, I would appreciate an "extra gift" in my box as a sign of goodwill..... as long as it's not from JewelMint!


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It still shows Fall box guaranteed on the sign up page so you should be all set.  I keep popping in - I really want to sign up myself but now I don't want them to have any of my financial info on record...  I may pick up a prepaid visa while I am out today.
Yay! Thank you! Curious to see what will accompany the scarf.... prepaid visa seems like a good idea for sub box use. Smart thinking!


----------



## catipa (Sep 27, 2013)

I am very happy with the way they handled the billing error and I look forward to getting my box and wearing that scarf


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 27, 2013)

> I am very happy with the way they handled the billing error and I look forward to getting my box and wearing that scarf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think so too! Instead of giving different answers to everyone they made a statement and admitted there was an issue. I am still upset but at least they gave a solution for all of this plus going that extra step of adding a special treat for those affected.


----------



## TracyT (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *broukhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whew, thanks for the heads up ladies. On one hand I wasn't double charged. On the other hand I guess I was in an early batch since I was charged 9/22 rather than the estimated 9/25 others had quoted. Must've really wanted to charge me sooner than later.








Tracy, is the upcoming Fall box your first box? If so, that would explain your earlier charge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

All of last night's double charges have been voided entirely at this point. More updates forthcoming. Again, apologies for any inconvenience everyone! We hope you all love this box.


Thanks Michael for the insight! Yes, the Fall box would be my first. I thought I'd sub for the box as a birthday gift to myself (hence the party hat there). 

I do appreciate company representatives proactively acknowledging and providing a solution. It alleviates concerns, so thank you!


----------



## Eleda (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had a billing error (my card that was on the account had expired), so when I updated my card I got charged twice too. Ugh!

Exact same here, I was charged $103, I texted them via facebook, and they got back with apologies and explanation. I am satisfied with the way they handled it.


----------



## SenoraJewell (Sep 27, 2013)

I completely agree and I'm looking forward to getting my box and wearing that scarf!


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 27, 2013)

Nooo, my charge did go through so the $103 did come out of my account.


----------



## IffB (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *broukhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You all are too nice. Really, we hope never to have to say we're sorry, but when it happens, we hope to be transparent, clear, fair (even generous!) ... please keep us on our toes and let us know if you're seeing anything not up to an amazing standard from us. We're looking to build the best product discovery service possible, and we know it starts by listening. If any of you ever have any more specific thoughts or feedback you'd like to share with me, please feel to get in touch at [email protected] Thanks!

I might not have loved the past boxes, but the CS at FFF is top notch. Decided to give Fall a try!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 27, 2013)

This box is my first FFF box, and probably not my last even if I'm not in love with everything inside! Very, very impressed with the transparency of CS.


----------



## IffB (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I might not have loved the past boxes, but the CS at FFF is top notch. Decided to give Fall a try!
 I signed up yesterday.  Looking forward to a fun October!   I just received a an email that my sub was canceled, but it was because  I previously subbed under a different email :


----------



## Eleda (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *broukhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You all are too nice. Really, we hope never to have to say we're sorry, but when it happens, we hope to be transparent, clear, fair (even generous!) ... please keep us on our toes and let us know if you're seeing anything not up to an amazing standard from us. We're looking to build the best product discovery service possible, and we know it starts by listening. If any of you ever have any more specific thoughts or feedback you'd like to share with me, please feel to get in touch at [email protected] Thanks!
When I told my husband that i got email in the middle of the night with acknowledgment of this error, he said this is a great CS and I agree.

I am excited about this box and I have no doubts this will be resolved for all affected.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Sep 28, 2013)

How do we log into our account? I'm not seeing a way to do it.


----------



## MKSB (Sep 29, 2013)

Just want to chime in that I am so excited about the scarf and the rest of the box and I am heartened by the personal customer service that they obviously have. Love this box and can't wait for my first one to arrive!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ydlr20 (Oct 1, 2013)

I got another invoice for $49.99 today. No money has come our of my account, but the $103.73 that was previously invoiced and the $49.99 are tied up (total of $153.72). I emailed them so lets see what they say. Really like this sub, but right now I am not happy with the billing situation.


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 1, 2013)

Just got invoiced...this quarter they have added tax for CA customers...ugh


----------



## marlowe17 (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got another invoice for $49.99 today. No money has come our of my account, but the $103.73 that was previously invoiced and the $49.99 are tied up (total of $153.72). I emailed them so lets see what they say. Really like this sub, but right now I am not happy with the billing situation.

I've got the same situation. Both charges are sitting as pending on my CC. The $103.73 has been pending since 9/27. Those funds are still tied up and haven't been released yet. I don't know what more FFF can do, but I think I'm going to sit the next one out after this issue.


----------



## jocelyn2828 (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *catipa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I logged into my account and it says next invoice 9/27/13-so I am guessing it will be billed tomorrow.

were you ever billed?


----------



## ydlr20 (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *marlowe17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've got the same situation. Both charges are sitting as pending on my CC. The $103.73 has been pending since 9/27. Those funds are still tied up and haven't been released yet. I don't know what more FFF can do, but I think I'm going to sit the next one out after this issue.

I get that there was an error and things like this can happen from time to time, but I think that they should have waited until the customers who were overbilled were refunded before invoicing them again.


----------



## marlowe17 (Oct 1, 2013)

I agree. That would have been thoughtful. Maybe they don't have the ability to do that, but still...


----------



## jocelyn2828 (Oct 1, 2013)

I finally got charged $49.99 though, sorry to everyone who got double billed i know how annoying and hard that can be!


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 1, 2013)

I got anothe invoice as well with the correct amount of $49.99 But the other $103 are still pending  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Edit: Just checked my account and yes both charges have gone through. The $49.99 have been officially taken out and the $103 not sure what is going on there, it does reflect that it is out of my account.


----------



## TracyT (Oct 2, 2013)

I can't seem to log into my account anymore. Is anyone else having issues?

I used my usual email and password, nothing. When I use the Forgot Password function, it's saying my email ID is not registered... yet I have an email to that address thanking me for subscribing and includes an invoice number.






This is my first box. I checked my credit card tonight. The charge looks fine. I'm just not associated to an account anymore.


----------



## mvangundy (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't seem to log into my account anymore. Is anyone else having issues?

I used my usual email and password, nothing. When I use the Forgot Password function, it's saying my email ID is not registered... yet I have an email to that address thanking me for subscribing and includes an invoice number.






This is my first box. I checked my credit card tonight. The charge looks fine. I'm just not associated to an account anymore. 

Same.  Super frustrating, I hate their website.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't seem to log into my account anymore. Is anyone else having issues?

I used my usual email and password, nothing. When I use the Forgot Password function, it's saying my email ID is not registered... yet I have an email to that address thanking me for subscribing and includes an invoice number.







This is my first box. I checked my credit card tonight. The charge looks fine. I'm just not associated to an account anymore. 

I'm having the same problem. I know my info is right because it's saved in a log in program that I use.


----------



## stasi7 (Oct 2, 2013)

> I'm having the same problem. I know my info is right because it's saved in a log in program that I use.


 I'm having the same problem! Ugh, is this sub going to get it together? I thought that they would have had time to work out the kinks by now. I agree that the customer service is great, but we shouldn't have to be contacting them on a regular basis. I'm kinda regretting resubing now. In their words this is unamazeballs!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 2, 2013)

> Spoiler: Spoiler--item in the Fall Box!!!!





Spoiler: Spoiler--item in the Fall Box!!!!



Nice! Where did you see this?


----------



## BagLady (Oct 2, 2013)

I've been thinking about trying this subscription. Anyone know of any coupon codes? I tried LOVEVIP which I got a couple of weeks ago but it's not working!


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Nice! Where did you see this?
Julia just posted it on their Facebook page.

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been thinking about trying this subscription. Anyone know of any coupon codes? I tried LOVEVIP which I got a couple of weeks ago but it's not working!





Again with Facebook, but others have asked there and they said there is some type of easter egg coupon that appears on page 3 of the checkout process.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 2, 2013)

I got it in an email.  

Itâ€™s no secret that we just canâ€™t seem to keep a secret these days!   By now you know that our fall VIP Box will include a totally amazefest Canary Scarf by Gorjana &amp; Griffin! But of course thatâ€™s not all (spoiler alert!)â€¦
While you spent all summer getting your GTL on (OK, so maybe just the tan part) â€” we searched far and wide for the perfect product to keep your skin glowing long after summer.Drumroll please! Our fab fall box also includes a full size bottle ofBliss Triple Oxygen Instant Energizing Cleansing Foam. Whatâ€™s so great about it? Let us count the ways.Itâ€™s brought to you by the renowned Bliss Spa found in the fab W Hotels. Our BFFs _(#ifonly)_ Oprah, Julia Roberts, J.Lo, and Madonna have all zenned out here so we know weâ€™re in good company. Their famous revitalizing Triple Oxygen Treatment is to die for and leaves your skin with that perfect red carpet (or Instagram selfie) glow.For most of us, a spa vay-k is too far in the future. We say why wait to get your glow on when you can indulge now? Designed to mimic their Bliss Spa facial, this fab liquid to foam cleanser infuses your daily cleansing routine with a burst of O2. (Thatâ€™s oxygen for all you â€œI-suck-at-science-and-missed-the-whole-periodic-table-of-elements-thing.â€)Science geek or not, all you really need to know is that this cleanser is the first to deliver oxygen along with a super-powered form of vitamin C, meaning it not only hydrates and removes makeup but it completely revitalizes your skin. Since itâ€™s the same cleanser they use in their spa treatment, youâ€™re basically giving yourself an uh-mazing spa treatment every morning and night.Oh and did we mention that itâ€™s valued at $28? For the mathletes out there, thatâ€™s $28 for the Bliss Cleanser _plus_ $57 for the Gorjana scarf = $85 of amazing product for only $49.99. And we havenâ€™t even told you about the additional $85 of fab product thatâ€™s also going to be in your fall VIP box!So what are you waiting for, ladies? You can become an FFF VIP member for just $49.99 a season! Sign up here and become an FFF VIP member today!xx, The FabFitFun Team


----------



## BagLady (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julia just posted it on their Facebook page.

Again with Facebook, but others have asked there and they said there is some type of easter egg coupon that appears on page 3 of the checkout process.

Thank You!


----------



## jenniferrose (Oct 2, 2013)

Wasn't there a cleanser last time? And didn't people that signed up before August 31 get a purlisse cleanser?


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 2, 2013)

> Wasn't there a cleanser last time? And didn't people that signed up before August 31 get a purlisse cleanser?


 That's true. I always keep a cleanser by the sink and one in the shower so this doesn't bother me.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 2, 2013)

It will be annoying if they do come out w/ some huge discount now... after we all sign up.  Just saying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 2, 2013)

Let's see, we know two of the items...I'm guessing the others might include some makeup, a fall treat, and something for hair, like a conditioning treatment. Previous boxes have each included a nail polish, hair product, accessory, lip gloss, and treats.


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm hoping we can get the FIT aspect in this box somehow.


----------



## annifer (Oct 2, 2013)

I can't log into my account either, and my email and password are saved also.  Even when I try to reset my password, it says my email id is not registered which it totally is.  I don't get why this is happening.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 2, 2013)

This sub is such a mess I cannot log in either plus they don't answer the phone whenever I call them .. They need to get there act together


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Let's see, we know two of the items...I'm guessing the others might include some makeup, a fall treat, and something for hair, like a conditioning treatment. Previous boxes have each included a nail polish, hair product, accessory, lip gloss, and treats.

What kind of makeup are we all wishing for??

I missed out on the Popsugar Must have fall box but I think the Stila palette was amazing. 

I would love to see a palette or a gorgeous red/wine nailpolish. 

I am really hoping that there is no lipgloss in this box, but its just because I am not fan. 
But a lipstain or a universally matte red or mauve lipstick would be so great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKellyC (Oct 3, 2013)

> What kind of makeup are we all wishing for?? I missed out on the Popsugar Must have fall box but I think the Stila palette was amazing.Â  I would love to see a palette or a gorgeous red/wine nailpolish.Â  I am really hoping that there is no lipgloss in this box, but its just because I am not fan.Â  But a lipstain or a universally matte red or mauve lipstick would be so great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 I'd be good with a palette! I love gloss, but I don't want it... Just because I have WAY too many already. They've sent two already, hopefully it'll be something different this time!


----------



## TracyT (Oct 3, 2013)

I'd love some fit with the fab. I still can't get in my account. I'm guessing it's slightly related to the charge issue earlier though it'd be nice to get some clarity. It'd be nice to get a breast cancer tie in. It'd be nice for fall scents, an eye palette or all-in-one look(s) palette. Heck shape wear for holiday parties.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wasn't there a cleanser last time? And didn't people that signed up before August 31 get a purlisse cleanser?

Yes. But, I mean, it's been 3 months, so I suppose another cleanser is fair game! I have a ton of them around, but this one does sound really nice!


----------



## stasi7 (Oct 3, 2013)

The log in issues were addressed on their Facebook page. The status popped up on my page, but now I can't find it anywhere. It was basically an apology and stated that they were working on it. I'm excited to get a facial cleanser! Saves me from having to buy one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viper4901 (Oct 3, 2013)

Updates


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes. But, I mean, it's been 3 months, so I suppose another cleanser is fair game! I have a ton of them around, but this one does sound really nice!

I've used this cleanser.  I love the way it feels. I've also had the Triple Oxygen Facial at Bliss (total splurge) and all the products were great (especially the mask).


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 4, 2013)

Am I remembering correctly that the Summer Fabfitfun box was still for sale after spoilers were out?  I was among the lucky few that got the bloggers spring box, but the summer box was totally not for me.  My catalinasu was dried up looking, I don't like tanning spray, the glasses were small and not my style, the yes to wipes burned my face, the surf spray makes my hair feel dirty, but doesn't give it wave at all.  I use the Evian spray to wet down my kids hair for combing it, but that seems like a waste.  The only things I liked were the Kind bar and I used the Orly for one pedi.  I do like the look of the scarf in the fall box, but I can't decide if I should buy the scarf or pray for things that suit me better in the fall and buy this box.  I keep hoping that "FabFitFun" will be more like Popsugar and not just makeup.  

I guess I will have to wait for spoilers and hope that if I love it, I can still buy it.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 4, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Email not displaying correctly? View it in your browser EVERYWHERE | FRIDAY OCTOBER 4, 2013 Our Secret Hair-Apy Weapon! Say buh-bye to bad hair days with the amazing Surface Trinity Protein Cream Donâ€™t get us wrong, we absolutely love Los Angeles, but sometimes the smog and pollution can leave our hair looking a little drab. If your hair needs a pick-me-up from time to time, try Surface â€˜Trinity Protein Cream.â€™ This unique protein cream is created using all-natural ingredients rather than weird chemicals you can barely pronounce. Utilizing the amazing forces of nature, the top-rated â€œblowoutâ€ cream smooths, strengthens, and protects hair, thanks to certified organic Amaranth and Babassu Oil, which is harvested deep in the Brazilian rainforest. If you need a little more convincing to change up your hair care routine and try Surface, just open Allure Magazine. The publication recently named the protein cream Editorâ€™s Favorite Hair Product. Still not convinced, huh? The protein cream is also a two-time winner of Launchpad Magazineâ€™s Readersâ€™ Choice Award. All those readers canâ€™t be wrong! Surface is a high-performance, salon-quality hair care company you can trust. When you buy a Surface product, you can be totally sure you are getting an organic, gluten-free, sulfate-free, 100% vegan product. Even if you arenâ€™t a vegan yourself, why not switch to a product that doesnâ€™t contain all those weird, unpronounceable chemicals and additives? To buy the Trinity Protein Cream, head to a Surface Salon near you. The best way to locate a salon that carries Surface is through their website, www.surfacehair.com. Everybodyâ€™s hair needs a little TLC here and there. Try Surface for some hair-apy thatâ€™s not only good for you and your hair, but also good for the planet! xx, The FabFitFun Team Manage your account, update your subscription preferences, or sign up for other editions here. Say hello! [email protected] | 323.454.2220 | 8474 W. 3rd St. Suite 206, Los Angeles, CA 90048 Â© FabFitFun 2013 Wanna leave us for good and break up forever? Unsubscribe here. About | Editorial Policy | FFF Team | Advisory Board | Apps | Advertise | Jobs | Privacy | Contact Us


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Email not displaying correctly? View it in your browser

EVERYWHERE | FRIDAY OCTOBER 4, 2013
Our Secret Hair-Apy Weapon!
Say buh-bye to bad hair days with the
amazing Surface Trinity Protein Cream


Donâ€™t get us wrong, we absolutely love Los Angeles, but sometimes the smog and pollution can leave our hair looking a little drab. If your hair needs a pick-me-up from time to time, try Surface â€˜Trinity Protein Cream.â€™

This unique protein cream is created using all-natural ingredients rather than weird chemicals you can barely pronounce. Utilizing the amazing forces of nature, the top-rated â€œblowoutâ€ cream smooths, strengthens, and protects hair, thanks to certified organic Amaranth and Babassu Oil, which is harvested deep in the Brazilian rainforest.

If you need a little more convincing to change up your hair care routine and try Surface, just open Allure Magazine. The publication recently named the protein cream Editorâ€™s Favorite Hair Product. Still not convinced, huh? The protein cream is also a two-time winner of Launchpad Magazineâ€™s Readersâ€™ Choice Award. All those readers canâ€™t be wrong!

Surface is a high-performance, salon-quality hair care company you can trust. When you buy a Surface product, you can be totally sure you are getting an organic, gluten-free, sulfate-free, 100% vegan product. Even if you arenâ€™t a vegan yourself, why not switch to a product that doesnâ€™t contain all those weird, unpronounceable chemicals and additives?

To buy the Trinity Protein Cream, head to a Surface Salon near you. The best way to locate a salon that carries Surface is through their website, www.surfacehair.com. Everybodyâ€™s hair needs a little TLC here and there. Try Surface for some hair-apy thatâ€™s not only good for you and your hair, but also good for the planet!

xx, The FabFitFun Team




Manage your account, update your subscription preferences, or sign up for other editions here.
Say hello! [email protected] | 323.454.2220 | 8474 W. 3rd St. Suite 206, Los Angeles, CA 90048 Â© FabFitFun 2013
Wanna leave us for good and break up forever? Unsubscribe here.
About | Editorial Policy | FFF Team | Advisory Board | Apps | Advertise | Jobs | Privacy | Contact Us

I got that email, but it didn't say if it was a spoiler or was going ot be in the box or not, so I don't know whether to get my hopes up or not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 4, 2013)

> I got that email, but it didn't say if it was a spoiler or was going ot be in the box or not, so I don't know whether to get my hopes up or not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know because it looks like a great product. I thought it was just an email kinda like the one about breast cancer and those cute pink bras. I don't know if they would reveal more of the box.


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Oct 5, 2013)

This is my first box. I got lured in... Thanks to my scarf obsession. And, it was completely justifiable with my Birthday on the 18th. Pretty excited! Ready for this to ship right now. Patience...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stasi7 (Oct 7, 2013)

Does anybody know when these are being sent?


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 7, 2013)

I believe on Oct.9th...I want to say that it was mentioned in an email but can't recall where I saw this at.


----------



## missemiee (Oct 7, 2013)

> Does anybody know when these are being sent?


 I think they are shipping out on Wednesday. I got this email a while back.


----------



## dehemmi (Oct 7, 2013)

What are all of these emails that everyone is talking about? I haven't received any emails. Did we have to click something when we signed up to receive them? 





Also, is anyone else still not able to log into the website?


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dehemmi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What are all of these emails that everyone is talking about? I haven't received any emails. Did we have to click something when we signed up to receive them? 





Also, is anyone else still not able to log into the website? 

I was able to log on, maybe try again?

Oh click the "SUBMIT" button, I kept just hitting ENTER and it wouldn't go anywhere.

And seriously I can't remember if we had to sign up for the emails. Maybe they are going to your spam.


----------



## dehemmi (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks! I was finally able to login. Before it said that it didn't recognize my username and password but I just reset my password and I was good to go.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think I may have just unclicked the "get updates" tab for emails. It's out of habit because I don't like my inbox to get cluttered. The only emails I've received from them are my registration confirmation and referring friends. I hope I'm not the only one in this situation though!


----------



## missemiee (Oct 9, 2013)

Yay! Our boxes are suppose to ship tomorrow!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HazelC (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm still debating on buying it. Waiting for list of products. They say that the boxes will not be sold out any time soon so I'm thinking they have a lot..


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 9, 2013)

> Yay! Our boxes are suppose to ship tomorrow!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know very very excited!!! I seriously can't wait for this box regardless of all the billing issues. I keep dreaming of that scarf, how cute it will look with certain outfits  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stasi7 (Oct 9, 2013)

> I know very very excited!!! I seriously can't wait for this box regardless of all the billing issues. I keep dreaming of that scarf, how cute it will look with certain outfits  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I haven't received any emails saying when this box was shipping. Where are y'all seeing this info? Thanks!


----------



## stasi7 (Oct 9, 2013)

> Thanks! I was finally able to login. Before it said that it didn't recognize my username and password but I just reset my password and I was good to go.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I may have just unclicked the "get updates" tab for emails. It's out of habit because I don't like my inbox to get cluttered. The only emails I've received from them are my registration confirmation and referring friends. I hope I'm not the only one in this situation though!


 Can you tell me where the "get updates" tab is? I haven't received any emails on shipping information. Thanks!


----------



## dehemmi (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stasi7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Can you tell me where the "get updates" tab is? I haven't received any emails on shipping information. Thanks!

Hi! I meant while registering for the box I may have unclicked a tab asking for daily updates. I can't seem to find anywhere on where I can get updates via email but I'll let you know if I do!

And people are saying it ships today because on the FFF facebook page, they said that they would be shipping starting Oct 9th. Depending on when you signed up, it may be later.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stasi7 (Oct 9, 2013)

> Hi! I meant while registering for the box I may have unclicked a tab asking for daily updates. I can't seem to find anywhere on where I can get updates via email but I'll let you know if I do! And people are saying it ships today because on the FFF facebook page, they said that they would be shipping starting Oct 9th. Depending on when you signed up, it may be later.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh, ok. Got it! Thanks!!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Oct 9, 2013)

I resigned up yesterday lol.  I canx after getting the last box for $25 due to my husband going through the furlough over the summer wanted to cut costs.  The scarf and 2 referrals I got helped change my mind and justify getting it.  I'm so excited for this box..hopefully the "growing pains" are over   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 10, 2013)

> I haven't received any emails saying when this box was shipping. Where are y'all seeing this info? Thanks!


 Hey, I really have no clue how some get emails and others don't. You may want to email them, they are super fast when it comes to responding! It is [email protected] But someone usually posts something about getting new info on here in case someone else has any more info on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But from what I read in the email they sent when they would charge and when they will ship the box, it said boxes would began shipping out on Oct.9th. Like someone mentioned before if you signed up later your box will be shipped out later as well. Hopefully they stick with the schedule  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenniferrose (Oct 10, 2013)

It seems like no one received shipping emails (Facebook or MUT). I only gave FFF another chance due to the PopSugar price increase (I really only need one of these in my life) and I know it is only a day late in shipping, but they said October 9th and shipped late on their first two boxes. I want FFF to put up a fight!


----------



## MissKellyC (Oct 10, 2013)

They may not send an email the day they ship.... Popsugar doesn't send one the day it ships. I usually get mine a few days after it does.


----------



## fairytale113 (Oct 11, 2013)

My first box !! Looking forward to it!! .. Though mine won't be shipped until the week of 4th nov which I'm guessing means that I will probably get it around mid November :-/


----------



## Andi B (Oct 12, 2013)

I got my shipping notice today!  It's 2.9 pounds, but it's coming by UPS Smartpost, which means I won't get it until the end of this week.


----------



## mvangundy (Oct 12, 2013)

> I got my shipping notice today!Â  It's 2.9 pounds, but it's coming by UPS Smartpost, which means I won't get it until the end of this week.


 Exciting! When did you subscribe?!


----------



## Andi B (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mvangundy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Exciting! When did you subscribe?!

I can't remember exactly which month I subscribed in, but I started with the very first box!


----------



## mvangundy (Oct 12, 2013)

> I can't remember exactly which month I subscribed in, but I started with the very first box!


 Ooo, this is my first box but I signed up a few weeks ago. Hope I get my email soon!


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my shipping notice today!  It's 2.9 pounds, but it's coming by UPS Smartpost, which means I won't get it until the end of this week.
YES!! I am so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I keep checking my email, where you ones of that was billed the wrong amount?


----------



## Andi B (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YES!! I am so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I keep checking my email, where you ones of that was billed the wrong amount?
Yes, I was originally double-charged.  UPS My Choice also sent me an email offering to upgrade the shipment to be delivered by regular UPS a day earlier for $3.50, so I totally went for it!  Now I'll get it on Thursday, my Birthday!!!






(That's assuming that it actually leaves their office on time.  I got the shipping notice, but it just says label created...no movement yet.  Hope I didn't waste my $3.50!)


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, I was originally double-charged.  UPS My Choice also sent me an email offering to upgrade the shipment to be delivered by regular UPS a day earlier for $3.50, so I totally went for it!  Now I'll get it on Thursday, my Birthday!!!





(That's assuming that it actually leaves their office on time.  I got the shipping notice, but it just says label created...no movement yet.  Hope I didn't waste my $3.50!)
oooooohhhh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I would have too lol 

And yay happy early Birthday!! 

So you will also be getting an extra item in your box?? I wonder what it might be


----------



## Andi B (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oooooohhhh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I would have too lol

And yay happy early Birthday!!

So you will also be getting an extra item in your box?? I wonder what it might be
Thanks!  I had forgotten about the extra item, but you're right!  Now I'm really excited!  I just find it a little strange that no one else has gotten their shipping notice yet.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Oct 13, 2013)

Can't wait to see what everyone gets!! I so wanted to sign up but just couldn't talk myself into the price tag.


----------



## katybug1986 (Oct 13, 2013)

I am so excited for this box!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 13, 2013)

I just hope it shows up this week! I could use some excitement!


----------



## dayzeek (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm still waiting on a shipping notice too. I signed up back when the first spoiler was released (I think 9/20 or 9/21?) so I would assume my box would ship earlier since they were still boasting about how boxes would go out Oct. 9th...

But it's Oct. 13th and I can't wait!! 

Maybe I'll shoot them a short email if I haven't heard from them by the end of tomorrow. 

I'm so impatient


----------



## dehemmi (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dayzeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm still waiting on a shipping notice too. I signed up back when the first spoiler was released (I think 9/20 or 9/21?) so I would assume my box would ship earlier since they were still boasting about how boxes would go out Oct. 9th...

But it's Oct. 13th and I can't wait!! 

Maybe I'll shoot them a short email if I haven't heard from them by the end of tomorrow. 

I'm so impatient 



 
I also haven't received any information on shipping and I ordered around the same time as you did.

I checked the facebook page and they kept saying how it would be shipped on Oct. 9, but now they are saying it is being shipped within the next two weeks. 

I'm just so anxious to get my box. D:


----------



## annifer (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dayzeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm still waiting on a shipping notice too. I signed up back when the first spoiler was released (I think 9/20 or 9/21?) so I would assume my box would ship earlier since they were still boasting about how boxes would go out Oct. 9th...

But it's Oct. 13th and I can't wait!! 

Maybe I'll shoot them a short email if I haven't heard from them by the end of tomorrow. 

I'm so impatient 



 
I'm still waiting on a shipping notice also and thinking about contacting them.  I thought I would of gotten an email by now considering I signed up on 9/12.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 13, 2013)

I've been around since the first box, and I haven't received any shipping, either.


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Oct 13, 2013)

My Birthday is this Friday... The 18th. Hopefully, it shows up before. This was my Birthday "splurge." The scarf looks so pretty. I have quite a scarf addiction. Excited to try out my first FFF box!


----------



## Yeti (Oct 13, 2013)

I just caved and signed up.  My confirmation said it wouldn't ship out until the week of November 4th, so maybe they are shipping in waves?  NittanyLionGRRL happy birthday, and I hope you get yours in time =)


----------



## wldflowur13 (Oct 14, 2013)

If anyone is still debating signing up....... The code FALLFIVE takes $5 off!! edit: no referral links, please -kawaiimeows


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 14, 2013)

> I've been around since the first box, and I haven't received any shipping, either.


 Same here, I just want this box! Lol I really want this box to blow me away so I can stay for the winter box.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been around since the first box, and I haven't received any shipping, either.

Same here, I just want this box! Lol
I really want this box to blow me away so I can stay for the winter box. Ha, I have mixed feelings! On one hand, I too want it to blow me away. On the other hand, the part of me that needs to save money wants to be underwhelmed so I'll cancel.

But then again I really like having a quarterly box. But I wish there was more emphasis on fashion/lifestyle/fitness items, because I do have so many beauty subs. I need to find a quarterly lifestyle sub!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 14, 2013)

Has anyone gotten a shipping notice?  When I called they said east coast first.  I'm in the east coast.  Haven't heard a peep.  I didnt order right away but didnt order super late either.  I am not a huge fan of them basing it on when people ordered either.  We shouldn't have to deal with people getting theirs and us having to risk seeing the other boxes. I like to be surprised.  I will avoid spoilers as much as I can.


----------



## dayzeek (Oct 14, 2013)

@dehemmi @yousoldtheworld @annifer - Nice to know we're not alone in this painful waiting game!!

                  
















(^you ladies can pick which smiley you are, lmao^)

I simply do not understand why subscription services cite specific shipping dates then don't honor them. It just makes everyone crabby and frustrated and less likely to continue subscribing! I'm not talking solely about FabFitFun...it's just an annoyance of mine with these subscription boxes. I still haven't heard a peep from Ipsy about my bag (not that I'm excited about it...I may drop it altogether since they've gotten so boring lately). Ergh...I think I'm just feeling grumpy this morning.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 14, 2013)

> Ha, I have mixed feelings! On one hand, I too want it to blow me away. On the other hand, the part of me that needs to save money wants to be underwhelmed so I'll cancel. But then again I really like having a quarterly box. But I wish there was more emphasis on fashion/lifestyle/fitness items, because I do have so many beauty subs. I need to find a quarterly lifestyle sub!


 What kind of items would fall under lifestyle? I know I wish we could see some workout videos or I have always wanted to try those resistance bands but they look like they would rip. At least the scarf is so much better than the sunglasses and jewelmint products. My sunglasses couldn't fit me or anyone I knew. They were so tiny and kinda crooked.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ha, I have mixed feelings! On one hand, I too want it to blow me away. On the other hand, the part of me that needs to save money wants to be underwhelmed so I'll cancel.

But then again I really like having a quarterly box. But I wish there was more emphasis on fashion/lifestyle/fitness items, because I do have so many beauty subs. I need to find a quarterly lifestyle sub!

What kind of items would fall under lifestyle?

I know I wish we could see some workout videos or I have always wanted to try those resistance bands but they look like they would rip.

At least the scarf is so much better than the sunglasses and jewelmint products. My sunglasses couldn't fit me or anyone I knew. They were so tiny and kinda crooked. The kinds of things that are in Popsugar, mostly! Decor, gadgets, etc. I like accessories. Basically, I'd like another sub that focuses on other areas besides makeup and skincare, but since I already have Popsugar, I'd like a quarterly one...for budget reasons...


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 14, 2013)

> The kinds of things that are in Popsugar, mostly! Decor, gadgets, etc. I like accessories. Basically, I'd like another sub that focuses on other areas besides makeup and skincare, but since I already have Popsugar, I'd like a quarterly one...for budget reasons...


 Yes, now I know what you mean. I am still waiting to see if either sub will be sending a candle!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think they should try and do a fashion, fitness, beauty and lifestyle item in every box. That would be amazing! I love makeup but I do want to be introduced to new items for all aspects of life.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The kinds of things that are in Popsugar, mostly! Decor, gadgets, etc. I like accessories. Basically, I'd like another sub that focuses on other areas besides makeup and skincare, but since I already have Popsugar, I'd like a quarterly one...for budget reasons...

Yes, now I know what you mean. I am still waiting to see if either sub will be sending a candle!





I think they should try and do a fashion, fitness, beauty and lifestyle item in every box. That would be amazing!

I love makeup but I do want to be introduced to new items for all aspects of life. I agree, that would be nice!

I love makeup TOO much, that's the problem! ha. I would so love a candle...or any kind of home item, really!

I've been eyeballing Fancy boxes, but they're a bit pricy for monthly for me. (


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 14, 2013)

> I agree, that would be nice! I love makeup TOO much, that's the problem! ha. I would so love a candle...or any kind of home item, really! I've been eyeballing Fancy boxes, but they're a bit pricy for monthly for me. (


 Hopefully this seasons box will be a bit more balanced. And I have been wanting to try one of those diamond candles? The ones that have a ring at the bottom of the candle!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And yes they really are, I try not to search for new beauty subscriptions lol.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm over this box already with their shipping policy and customer communications.  Best execution would be to get things in order, then send them out in batches so they all arrive around the same time depending on where they live (not when they ordered it) - unless it was just recently and past some cutoff date.  If you communicate a ship date, stick with it; if you miss it, communicate why and what the next steps will be.  Sounds like only a couple of people got shipping notifications - and it certainly doesn't sound methodical from what I can deduce from this thread (or that most people were shipped to on the 9th - even on the east coast). Guess Popsugar has certainly spoiled me.  But this is their 3rd box.  It should be figured out by now


----------



## jenniferrose (Oct 14, 2013)

I think my problem with a quarterly box is I want to to enjoy for the season. So ideally:

Spring in Beginning of March

Summer in Beginning of June

Fall in Beginning of September

Winter in Beginning of December

But it seems to be getting later and later. It has shipped:

Spring: End of March

Summer: Beginning of July

Fall: End of October

Winter: Three months from now means End of January!?!? For winter!?!?

And yes, most subscriptions tend to have terrible communication in terms of delays.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 14, 2013)

I wonder if some of these subs get cheaper items if they buy later in a season and that is why this box is late. Like when popsugar sent out the benefit cabana bronzed palette last year after summer when it was on sale.


----------



## makeupmomma (Oct 14, 2013)

Found a spoiler pic but dont know how to post! It is on the ok! Magazine site in an article called Guliana Rancic Picks Fall Picks for Fabfit fun


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for posting...now to figure out what the other items are...



Spoiler


----------



## jenniferrose (Oct 14, 2013)

Spoiler



http://okmagazine.com/be-pretty/ok-loves-be-pretty/ok-loves-giuliana-rancics-picks-for-the-fall-fff-vip-box/

If this is true, seriously? the same Starlooks palette that Starlooks sent out a few months ago!?


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 14, 2013)

Items not listed in the article...



Spoiler



Orville Redenbacher classic butter and sea salt (looks like a 3 pack)

Health Warrier Cia Bar (maybe coconut)

Starlooks St. Tropez Eyeshadow palette

Pink Orly Nail Polish (maybe Basketcase)

Surface Trinity Protein Cream


----------



## Andi B (Oct 14, 2013)

Hmmm, I'm still excited about the scarf, but frankly, I think we've gotten better boxes most months from PopSugar!  Not sure if I'm going to continue, but I do like the contents better than the summer box.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 14, 2013)

Hmm I got this email last week


----------



## xchristina (Oct 14, 2013)

I was excited about this box until i saw the starlooks product. lol


----------



## Yeti (Oct 14, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://okmagazine.com/be-pretty/ok-loves-be-pretty/ok-loves-giuliana-rancics-picks-for-the-fall-fff-vip-box/ If this is true, seriously? the same Starlooks palette that Starlooks sent out a few months ago!?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I do already have the item you mentioned so that's a bummer, but yay if that's the box! Those things all look really nice, and I have friends and family that would love my extra item =)


----------



## jenniferrose (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I do already have the item you mentioned so that's a bummer, but yay if that's the box! Those things all look really nice, and I have friends and family that would love my extra item =)

Considering that Starlooks sends out the same items in its subscription box as well as others (another example being the black kohl eyeliner and tipsy lip pencil that were sent out in Starlooks birthday boxes AND Ipsy), there really is absolutely no need to subscribe to Starlooks. You will still get the same products in other services.

I understand getting awareness of your brand, but identical items? Seems like a poor business plan to attract new customers while frustrating the current ones.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 14, 2013)

I might be in the minority here but I love this box!

I am very happy that they have incorporated "fit" into this box rather then just healthy snacks. 

I can't wait to get this box...I do not have Starlooks so the palette is new to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 14, 2013)

So irritating they released it to the media!  And our labels haven't even printed!  I'm east coast.  At this point I'm not expecting anything for 2 weeks. in hand.  I still haven't looked but I don't think I can last that long.  I'm not ordering the next box.  I don't don't pay this kind of money to get surprises in the mail - to be put on some sort of non- "VIP" priority list and wait until everyone else -including the media- knows what is in it.


----------



## Sputinka (Oct 14, 2013)

My god this sub is a MESS. You'd think they learned about sending out old items with the first box, but no. No more for me after this.


----------



## dayzeek (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So irritating they released it to the media!  And our labels haven't even printed!  I'm east coast.  At this point I'm not expecting anything for 2 weeks. in hand.  I still haven't looked but I don't think I can last that long.  I'm not ordering the next box.  I don't don't pay this kind of money to get surprises in the mail - to be put on some sort of non- "VIP" priority list and wait until everyone else -including the media- knows what is in it.
I'm with you @mishmish --- I'm shocked that they released it to the media before they released it to their customers! I'm assuming it's because they still have A LOT in stock and are trying to pick up some last minute buyers...meanwhile they're current buyers are pretty much being shoved to the side 



 

I like the box from what I see, although I agree with @Andi B that this box seems more like a standard Popsugar box. Ohhh, but I'm especially excited for the barre3 dvd! However, I doubt I'll keep this subscription. I think I'm happier with PS and their limited edition boxes (especially the upcoming Neiman Marcus box...pardon my drool).

Too soon to call it for sure though, lol.


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm pretty pleased with this box as my first with this sub. I wasn't quite sure what to expect...just knew I wanted that scarf! Pretty pleased to be getting a cleanser as well since I just finished up my Dermalogica sample from PS. I think the only "disapointment" item is the Starlooks palette but that's only b/c I just got that huge Stila palette in a PS box. I hope they send out varieties of the Orville Reddenbacher! *fingers grossed for garlic butter or zest pepper butter!


----------



## MKSB (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm okay with this box. I'll use the cleanser and the hair stuff and I love the scarf. Also the eyeshadow colors are nice, unlike the Nyx palette we got in our PopSugar boxes this month (was not a fan). I'm also excited to get a workout DVD--my first from a box and I am ADDICTED to trying new workout DVD's! All in all I think it's well worth my $50.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xchristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was excited about this box until i saw the starlooks product. lol
I feel exactly the same. I have that item already guess I can gift it


----------



## MissKellyC (Oct 14, 2013)

> I might be in the minority here but I love this box! I am very happy that they have incorporated "fit" into this box rather then just healthy snacks.Â  I can't wait to get this box...I do not have Starlooks so the palette is new to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too!! I don't have starlooks either so I think it's great!! =D


----------



## Yeti (Oct 14, 2013)

> Considering that Starlooks sends out the same items in its subscription box as well as others (another example being the black kohl eyeliner and tipsy lip pencil that were sent out in Starlooks birthday boxes AND Ipsy), there really is absolutely no need to subscribe to Starlooks. You will still get the same products in other services. I understand getting awareness of your brand, but identical items? Seems like a poor business plan to attract new customers while frustrating the current ones.


 I agree with you there - the dups are getting annoying. They have a huge product variety with a lot of product change/turnover, there is plenty for them to choose from.


----------



## teenyfish (Oct 14, 2013)

Not too excited about this box, too bad. I probably won't stay with FFF after this, I'd rather splurge on a PopSugar Limited Edition box every once and a while.


----------



## annifer (Oct 14, 2013)

I definitely don't want this now after seeing what's in it.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm with you gals. They were definitely smart leaking the gorjana scarf, It's the sole reason why I started back up. Now I'm wishing that I had some restraint so I could've used that $$$ towards the PS/Neiman Marcus Collab box. This is my final go with FFF- nothing will make me sign back up- were broken up this time for good..lol!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah...I'm excited about the scarf, hair stuff, and cleanser. I already have that palette and it is okay, pretty good quality but I do not need 2. Yeah, I do think this wiill be my last box with them.


----------



## annifer (Oct 15, 2013)

I just don't want that palette. I don't need two.


----------



## mckondik (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm generally pleased with this box. I don't have the palette and I like the variety of things. I wonder what bonus gift I'll get for being charged twice? Also wondering when I'll get my box since I'm sure the double charging/ refunding  snafu impacted the timing of things.


----------



## ceemarie01 (Oct 15, 2013)

This was the reply they posted on facebook in response to someone asking about the shipping timeline: "We're expecting almost all boxes for those who ordered before 10/1 to be shipped by EOD tomorrow (many have already gone out too). Many have already gone out, and you should receive tracking information no later than Wednesday." This was posted at 1:15pm, EST on Monday. It is both hilarious and frustrating watching them backpedal and scramble to get things going.


----------



## IffB (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm with you gals. They were definitely smart leaking the gorjana scarf, It's the sole reason why I started back up. Now I'm wishing that I had some restraint so I could've used that $$$ towards the PS/Neiman Marcus Collab box. This is my final go with FFF- nothing will make me sign back up- were broken up this time for good..lol!
Same. Scarf will make a nice gift, other items are nice but nothing really exciting or extra special. The popcorn is a lame filler.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mckondik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm generally pleased with this box. I don't have the palette and I like the variety of things. I wonder what bonus gift I'll get for being charged twice? Also wondering when I'll get my box since I'm sure the double charging/ refunding  snafu impacted the timing of things.

I think I would actually love the box if I didn't already have that palette! Minus the popcorn and that bar, it's all stuff I'm excited about. I guess the palette will go to either my secret santa if it suits her or another gift.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Oct 15, 2013)

I definitely like this box over the last two and I think they are improving and listening to customer feedback.  I know a lot of people wanted more fitness and although I will never use the workout dvd (or eat the bar), I love they included it for their audience.  I had canx after the summer box but re-ordered for the scarf and told myself everything else was just a bonus, so I am happy with this box!


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 15, 2013)

I love getting these boxes because not only do I get some but also put some aside for future gifts or Christmas.

And whenever I gift items coming from Popsugar, Birchbox, or even FFF people never know where I get this stuff lol.

They have never seen it at the stores and are interested (&amp; feel that I have gone out of my way to find a unique gift).  

These items really do make great gifts, I know I save most of the food items from my boxes and gift them to a big foodie in my family.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm finally seeing movement on my tracking number, but now my box isn't scheduled to arrive until Friday.  Oh well, I guess I should be happy that it has shipped!


----------



## MKSB (Oct 15, 2013)

Be happy you got a shipping email! I got nothing. Haha


----------



## dayzeek (Oct 15, 2013)

Same! I still haven't heard anything.

No smiles here


----------



## crescentmoon (Oct 16, 2013)

Im leaning towards a cancel. It was in danger of being on the chop list anyways and now I definitely don't want it after this.


----------



## TracyT (Oct 16, 2013)

I got a response today from Michael who previously posted to the group. The highlights:

- A vendor grossly missed their deadline throwing the production schedule off course

- Fulfillment elves are working hard for orders placed before Oct. 1 with shipping notices going out by tomorrow midnight (Pacific, I presume)

- OK Magazine broke their press embargo (deadline-specific sneak peek), which as a former PR person is a tool to promote with numerous media outlets at once to ensure press pick up, and causes chaos and anger as it opens the flood gates for everyone else to go to print

- Also OK Magazine only received a photo not a box

- They're learning and am working to improve for the next box

I'm waiting it out until tomorrow at midnight. I suppose monthly boxes learn quick while quarterly boxes have less cycles to hammer out details. Maybe there should be a support group for sub box folks.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 16, 2013)

> I got a response today from Michael who previously posted to the group. The highlights: - A vendor grossly missed their deadline throwing the production schedule off course - Fulfillment elves are working hard for orders placed before Oct. 1 with shipping notices going out by tomorrow midnight (Pacific, I presume) - OK Magazine broke their press embargo (deadline-specific sneak peek), which as a former PR person is a tool to promote with numerous media outlets at once to ensure press pick up, and causes chaos and anger as itÂ opens the flood gates for everyone else to go to print - Also OK Magazine only received a photo not a box - They're learning and am working to improve for the next box I'm waiting it out until tomorrow at midnight. I suppose monthly boxes learn quick while quarterly boxes have less cycles to hammer out details. Maybe there should be a support group for sub box folks.


 Now I really don't understand how I got a shipping notice! I'm beginning to wonder if maybe I won one of the random giveaways? Guess I'll find out on Friday.


----------



## mvangundy (Oct 16, 2013)

@Andi B Post pics of your box on Friday, pretty pleeeeeeease


----------



## Andi B (Oct 16, 2013)

@mvangundy I'll do that if no one else beats me to it! (That doesn't sound likely though! ) Hmmm...apparently the @mention didn't work on my phone. I'll have to test it later on my laptop.


----------



## lns02 (Oct 16, 2013)

No shipping here either - and I've been subbed since the first box!   Oh, and they screwed up my billing. Anyone know what the additional item is as a result?


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 16, 2013)

I signed up last week after the Bliss spoiler came out, without a coupon code too, and my account page says shipping first week on November. After seeing the whole box, I am a bit remorseful, but still really love the scarf. Plus, the palette looks nice. Hopefully it swatches well.


----------



## missemiee (Oct 16, 2013)

I got no shipment tracking info at all. But what's so weird...is today I had a notice from my mail carrier that I had a package that they tried to deliver today but no one answered the door (darn me being in the shower!!!!!). The notice didn't say who the package was from but that I can pick it up tomorrow after 8am. I'm not expecting any packages from any of my other subscription boxes, so I'm thinking that HAD to be it!!! I'm so mad I wasn't around to answer the door. Clearly, it was something big enough for them not to leave in my mailbox. So we shall see, I'll go pick it up tomorrow and let you all know!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I signed up last week after the Bliss spoiler came out, without a coupon code too, and my account page says shipping first week on November. After seeing the whole box, I am a bit remorseful, but still really love the scarf. Plus, the palette looks nice. Hopefully it swatches well. 
I take that back! I now have NO shipping information. So weird. Emailed CS.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 16, 2013)

This box needs to get its act together...They charged me for the box   6 weeks ago


----------



## peacemanor (Oct 16, 2013)

Why don't you call them instead?  Phone *888-963-9319*, they hide the number but they gave it to me because I had 2 referrals that they wouldn't credit unless I called.  Open till 5pm west coat time.  Each day passes and they say tomorrow, tomorrow they will ship, yeah right.  It was suppose to be a September box!  Spoiler FYI - the exercise DVD requires a waist high rest for your foot (a ballet bar) and a barre3 core ball! http://shop.barre3.com/products/barre3-ballet-boot-camp-with-candace-ofcacek#.Ul8rkhYVU70 Couldn't they have chosen something anyone could do?!?  I called and cancelled even though I only paid $30 cause of 2 referrals.  The box isn't even worth $30 to me.  If they still send it to me even though they said they won't, I will write "return to sender" and will refuse the package and I recommend u do also if u are regretting ur purchase!  I wasn't able to sell the stuff I didn't want from the last box either. I could have had more referrals but their referral link stopped working b4 the deadline, suspicious!  There is no excuse for the slow shipping and charging everyone week's in advance.  This is a quarterly box, not a monthly box, they had plenty of time to act their act 2gether!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peacemanor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Why don't you call them instead?  Phone *888-963-9319*, they hide the number but they gave it to me because I had 2 referrals that they wouldn't credit unless I called.  Open till 5pm west coat time.  Each day passes and they say tomorrow, tomorrow they will ship, yeah right.  It was suppose to be a September box!  Spoiler FYI - the exercise DVD requires a waist high rest for your foot (a ballet bar) and a barre3 core ball! http://shop.barre3.com/products/barre3-ballet-boot-camp-with-candace-ofcacek#.Ul8rkhYVU70 Couldn't they have chosen something anyone could do?!?  I called and cancelled even though I only paid $30 cause of 2 referrals.  The box isn't even worth $30 to me.  If they still send it to me even though they said they won't, I will write "return to sender" and will refuse the package and I recommend u do also if u are regretting ur purchase!  I wasn't able to sell the stuff I didn't want from the last box either. I could have had more referrals but their referral link stopped working b4 the deadline, suspicious!  There is no excuse for the slow shipping and charging everyone week's in advance.  This is a quarterly box, not a monthly box, they had plenty of time to act their act 2gether!
I agree with you


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 16, 2013)

This box just can't get their S**t together- This is their 3 rd box- they should for the most part have it together but then look at Glossybox- their a company that will never have it together. I do appreciate FFF CS with the whole double charge- mistakes happen, this we all know and understand. On a positive note- I'm hoping the scarf is just as cute in person as in the spoiler.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah, this is pretty bad. I am sure there are good people working there, but the company as a whole is not doing well. I like the scarf, but I am most likely out after this box. I can get another golden tote or an Allure box or similar for the same $.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peacemanor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Why don't you call them instead?  Phone *888-963-9319*, they hide the number but they gave it to me because I had 2 referrals that they wouldn't credit unless I called.  Open till 5pm west coat time.  Each day passes and they say tomorrow, tomorrow they will ship, yeah right.  It was suppose to be a September box!  Spoiler FYI - the exercise DVD requires a waist high rest for your foot (a ballet bar) and a barre3 core ball! http://shop.barre3.com/products/barre3-ballet-boot-camp-with-candace-ofcacek#.Ul8rkhYVU70 Couldn't they have chosen something anyone could do?!?  I called and cancelled even though I only paid $30 cause of 2 referrals.  The box isn't even worth $30 to me.  If they still send it to me even though they said they won't, I will write "return to sender" and will refuse the package and I recommend u do also if u are regretting ur purchase!  I wasn't able to sell the stuff I didn't want from the last box either. I could have had more referrals but their referral link stopped working b4 the deadline, suspicious!  There is no excuse for the slow shipping and charging everyone week's in advance.  This is a quarterly box, not a monthly box, they had plenty of time to act their act 2gether!
Oh man, thanks for the number! I'll give them a ring tomorrow. This will definitely be my only FFF box I think. Too much drama for this (non)mama

What BS re: the DVD. Finally a fitness item &amp; it requires you to purchase more items??


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 16, 2013)

I just received a UPS My Choice notice for Newgistics.  I assume it's the FFF box.  I'm supposed to get it 10/23.  Yay!  They really are shipping.


----------



## dayzeek (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I signed up last week after the Bliss spoiler came out, without a coupon code too, and my account page says shipping first week on November. After seeing the whole box, I am a bit remorseful, but still really love the scarf. Plus, the palette looks nice. Hopefully it swatches well. 
I was going to ask where you saw the shipping information but then I saw your other post about how it disappeared.

I emailed them about how upset I was after waiting a week and giving them the benefit of the doubt and still not getting shipping information. I was told it was shipping October 9th when I signed up almost four weeks ago...I'm so annoyed right, now. I figured, like a lot of you I think, that since this was their 3rd box and subscribers had been extremely forthcoming about their feedback on past boxes that they would finally get it right. The box is ehhh...like an okay Popsugar Must Have box...but all this waiting??!! 





 

I hope that to hear from them tomorrow about shipping, because I don't care that one of their "vendors missed a deadline" or whatever the excuse it. The whole thing is extremely unprofessional. They should have their sh*t together enough to have their boxes ready to go in advance, not tossed together at the last minute. They have months to prep...so how is it a vendor that they secured months ago didn't have adequate time to fulfill the order? 

It just sounds like



to me.


----------



## Eleda (Oct 16, 2013)

newgistics sure post - is this the one?


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just received a UPS My Choice notice for Newgistics.  I assume it's the FFF box.  I'm supposed to get it 10/23.  Yay!  They really are shipping.

Me too! Mine will be here Friday...I had to double check my last shipping notice to confirm Newgistics was for FFF.


----------



## dehemmi (Oct 17, 2013)

I still haven't heard from them about shipping and I've been waiting patiently since October 9th. They said on fb we would know by tonight but still nothing. 



 

Also, I am pretty annoyed that the spoilers were released. Not too thrilled about what's in it but at the same time I would be more excited if I had ANY communication from FFF regarding the shipping issues instead of having to check the fb page everyday.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just received a UPS My Choice notice for Newgistics.  I assume it's the FFF box.  I'm supposed to get it 10/23.  Yay!  They really are shipping.

Me too! Mine will be here Friday...I had to double check my last shipping notice to confirm Newgistics was for FFF.


I got one too...finally!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Oct 17, 2013)

I got one too!  Pleasantly surprised since I just re-subbed after October 1st and wasn't expecting it so soon.  Should receive mine on the 23rd.


----------



## had706 (Oct 17, 2013)

This box was high on my wish list of boxes I want to try. However after reading through all the drama with this box I'm not really sure I want to even mess with it. I think I may wait to see how the next one goes before I sign up.


----------



## stasi7 (Oct 17, 2013)

I received my shipping email today! Should be here Thursday! Can't wait! I'm excited for the scarf and make up palette. Anything else is just a bonus.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceemarie01 (Oct 17, 2013)

Got my shipping notice this morning...my box won't be here til next Wednesday! Ack!


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ceemarie01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my shipping notice this morning...my box won't be here til next Wednesday! Ack!
Me too! Me too!


----------



## catipa (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ceemarie01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my shipping notice this morning...my box won't be here til next Wednesday! Ack!
Same for me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stasi7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received my shipping email today! Should be here Thursday! Can't wait! I'm excited for the scarf and make up palette. Anything else is just a bonus.





I can tell you that the shadows really are pretty, and fall like...I used them once to do a sunset ombre eye.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## teenyfish (Oct 17, 2013)

Jennifer at RamblingsofaSuburbanMom posted a review if anyone wants to see! Reading this I like the box a little bit more now! 

http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2013/10/fall-fabfitfun-vip-box-review-coupon-code/


----------



## MissKellyC (Oct 17, 2013)

> Jennifer at RamblingsofaSuburbanMom posted a review if anyone wants to see! Reading this I like the box a little bit more now!Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I think I'll like it! Can't use the popcorn with my dairy allergy, but can easily find someone to give it to. I wonder what extra gift those of us who were double charged are getting.....


----------



## stasi7 (Oct 17, 2013)

Where's the Bliss face wash??


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stasi7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Where's the Bliss face wash??
It says on her blog that it was missing from her box but she contacted FFF and one is on its way to her...


----------



## stasi7 (Oct 17, 2013)

> It says on her blog that it was missing from her box but she contacted FFF and one is on its way to her...


 Oh, ok! Thanks!


----------



## Andi B (Oct 17, 2013)

Hmmm, I'm liking this better now that I'm seeing it all laid out in pictures.  I definitely think they're getting better with each box.  I'll probably stick around and see how the next one goes.  Who am I kidding...I'll probably get suckered into staying forever if they keep revealing spoilers like the ones we got this time!


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice that there were even more items than what we could see in the photo. I hope there are more variations on nail polish color and the pallet.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 17, 2013)

The box seems even better this time around since we can see everything in it.

I finally got confirmation this morning and can't wait to get my box.

Hopefully there are color variations for the palette &amp; the nailpolish! 

I have never tried anything from SpaRitual I am glad I will be able to try it out this time around, I missed it when it was sent out in the Glossybox.


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 17, 2013)

No idea if this needs to be spoiled??  But yes, my Bliss was missing ;(.  I couldn't wait to try that either!!

From the sounds of the information card, the polish and the palettes will be in various varieties.  The picture on the card shows a pink polish and a totally different palette too.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teenyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Jennifer at RamblingsofaSuburbanMom posted a review if anyone wants to see! Reading this I like the box a little bit more now! 

http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2013/10/fall-fabfitfun-vip-box-review-coupon-code/
Agreed. Definitely a bit more excited for the box after Jen's great review.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm even more excited after learning that the palettes are coming in different variations.  I love the one that JenniferV got.


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 17, 2013)

My box arrived today...these are my variations.



Spoiler







Starlooks Pallet in Casa Blanca

Sparitual in I Feel the Earth Move

Chia Bar in Apple Cinnamon



Really bummed because my Bliss Cleansing Foam was missing...I have seen this is the case with all the blog reviews to date too...so you ladies who are expecting your boxes...I really hope your boxes have the Bliss included


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 17, 2013)

How much are box weighing for everyone, since it appears that some are missing the Bliss cleanser 

Mine came in at 2.6


----------



## missemiee (Oct 17, 2013)

Mine says it is 2.5lbs. I'll be so sad if it's missing the Bliss face wash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stasi7 (Oct 17, 2013)

Seriously!? Is this sub going to get it together? That stinks that a product that was advertised as being in the box was missing.


----------



## dayzeek (Oct 17, 2013)

Ugh, this sub is exhausting! First the late shipping and now that they finally have that figured out something's missing? AND it's a featured item? After looking at Jen's review I started getting excited again...and now I'm sad again.

2.5lbs for me too :/


----------



## dehemmi (Oct 17, 2013)

Finally got shipping information this morning! My box is supposed to arrive on Tuesday, so fingers crossed that it won't be any later than that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
I also agree with everyone else, I am actually more excited about the box after seeing the spoiler. But I am a little worried that mine will be missing the one item also. Mine says that it's at 2.5 lbs. D:


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box arrived today...these are my variations.

Really bummed because my Bliss Cleansing Foam was missing...I have seen this is the case with all the blog reviews to date too...so you ladies who are expecting your boxes...I really hope your boxes have the Bliss included

 
Did you e-mail?  I e-mailed them and my review contact person who said FFF would take care of it.  I thought it was an isolated incident. BOO!


----------



## stasi7 (Oct 17, 2013)

Just got this email: FabFitFun VIP, Don't panic! Some of our FabFitFun VIP boxes were separated from their Bliss Triple Oxygen Instant Energizing Cleansing Foam. Sorry for the mixup. Every Fall VIP recipient will indeed be receiving the Bliss cleanser. If you open your Fall VIP Box and don't see your Bliss inside, rest assured that it's on its way and will arrive in a separate package just a few days after your box. Don't forget to share pictures and videos of your Fall Box (#FFFVIP) on Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, and Youtube for a chance to win an iPad. Get a referral link here, which can help you earn your next #FFFVIP box free! xo, FabFitFun VIP


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 17, 2013)

Speak of the devil......


----------



## tealmermaidgirl (Oct 17, 2013)

It looks like my box will be here tomorrow. Fingers crossed my bliss is in the box and I don't have to wait for it. Did any of you who were double charged get your box yet? They said they would add in something extra because of it right! Any idea what it might be? I am hoping I get variations I like, if not this might be my last try with this box. So much drama and frustration. And I love winter but getting it in January seems silly.


----------



## stasi7 (Oct 17, 2013)

> My box arrived today...these are my variations.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Really bummed because my Bliss Cleansing Foam was missing...I have seen this is the case with all the blog reviews to date too...so you ladies who are expecting your boxes...I really hope your boxes have the Bliss included I love those eyeshadow colors! I hope I get that one.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 17, 2013)

[@]tealmermaidgirl[/@] do you know how much your box weighs?


----------



## Sputinka (Oct 17, 2013)

Has anyone who was double charged gotten their box? Did they actually send out the "extra" for the issue?


----------



## tealmermaidgirl (Oct 17, 2013)

Apparently mine weighs 2.6 pounds. Is that the too light box? Drat!


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tealmermaidgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Apparently mine weighs 2.6 pounds. Is that the too light box? Drat!
I don't know...thats how much mine is. 

Hopefully you get yours tomorrow and share with us if everything was included  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 17, 2013)

Mine is also 2.6.

Even if my cleanser is missing, though, it'll come sooner or later so I'm not going to stress.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 17, 2013)

Mine weighs 2.4...


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 17, 2013)

I just got that email about the Bliss being separated from the box, not sure if its a mass email or only being sent out to those who have it missing from their box.


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Oct 17, 2013)

> Has anyone who was double charged gotten their box? Did they actually send out the "extra" for the issue?


 I was double charged and I'm wondering what is the extra item?


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Oct 17, 2013)

I should be getting mine tomorrow. I'm sure I will be missing the bliss too. I'm not worried. They will ship it and it will arrive another time. I probably won't be using it anyway. Just like the last wash it will sit in a box. I'm not sure why I do all these subs. Haha. I wonder if I was double charged??? I don't really watch my account that closely. Was this something they autocorrected or did you have to call? Who did it seem to target most? Those that had been previously subbed?


----------



## jenniferrose (Oct 18, 2013)

I think this is posted time and time again, but definitely wait until you receive a box before you ever cancel!

I have been subscribed since the beginning and when I saw the scarf spoiler I thought it was cute so let's try one more time. I emailed FFF at the end of last week just to give some feedback (very politely) that a mistake some subscriptions make is not notifying customers of delays and how an email is greatly appreciated and helps cut down on emails sent or facebook posts. After FFF not responding to any posts on Facebook (until yesterday or today it seems like) and the lack of communication and delayed shipping, I finally decided I was going to cancel this subscription box as soon as I got my shipping email.

Yesterday FFF responding to my communication email with an apology that it has taken so long because they have had so many emails about shipping to respond to and FFF included my tracking number. So I cancelled.

I received this email today:

"Just noticed I sent your box tracking information from the summer.

Because you canceled your account, you were not sent a box. Were you wanting to still receive a box? Please let us know what you would like us to do. Thank you."

I'm just confused how subscriptions boxes can't keep track of when they take money, they need to send a box. If you are not going to send me a box, I would appreciate a refund.

Lesson learned. Don't count on a tracking number for timing a cancellation.


----------



## missemiee (Oct 18, 2013)

> I think this is posted time and time again, but definitely wait until you receive a box before you ever cancel! I have been subscribed since the beginning and when I saw the scarf spoiler I thought it was cute so let's try one more time. I emailed FFF at the end of last week just to give some feedback (very politely) that a mistake some subscriptions make is not notifying customers of delays and how an email is greatly appreciated and helps cut down on emails sent or facebook posts. After FFF not responding to any posts on Facebook (until yesterday or today it seems like) and the lack of communication and delayed shipping, I finally decided I was going to cancel this subscription box as soon as I got my shipping email. Yesterday FFF responding to my communication email with an apology that it has taken so long because they have had so many emails about shipping to respond to and FFF included my tracking number. So I cancelled. I received this email today: "Just noticed I sent your box tracking information from the summer.
> 
> Because you canceled your account, you were not sent a box. Were you wanting to still receive a box? Please let us know what you would like us to do. Thank you."
> 
> ...


What?! That's crazy! Didn't we all get charged (some of us double charged for that matter!) like back in September?! How can they say since you cancelled that you're not getting a box? Makes no sense, especially if you just cancelled last week. Absurd.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 18, 2013)

Got a tracking notice yesterday but it hasn't even been initiated - just notified.  Should sit like that a few days.  Then take forever to travel across the country.  Enjoy your boxes ladies.  Prime season to rock that scarf outside is dwindling.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 18, 2013)

I have to admit, I think I was quick to judge this box. After looking at Jennifer's reviews, the box looks pretty great and now I'm actually a little excited. I like that there's variations in a couple of the items- I love variations because there's still an element of surprise. I think mine is missing the Bliss though- it only weighs 2.4- oh well as long as I receive it, I'm happy. I'm most excited to try this product out of everything in the box- go figure I have to wait for it..lol!


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 18, 2013)

I wonder if the vendor that delayed them was Bliss since that item is missing from a lot of boxes. Looking forward to this box though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 18, 2013)

See, I think the contents are really good, and I liked those of the last one for the most part, too...I really think it's just all the hiccups and mess-ups that make this box so frustrating...but I might stick around for the next box, I haven't decided!


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 18, 2013)

[@]nicepenguins[/@] You could be right about maybe bliss was the one that didnt have enough product. I know sometimes Birchbox puts an item in the spoiler video but then let's you know that it will not be in that months box because they didnt get it in time


----------



## tnorth1852 (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm actually really excited about this box! I think @yousoldtheworld is right, the downer is the shipping/overcharging hiccups. Although there have been issues, they've been honest and forthcoming about them, which is what I hear most people continually ask for. So, while those hiccups suck... I appreciate and respect honesty. Once I get this box in hand, if I'm as impressed as I think I will be -- I will probably stick around for another box! (this is my first.)


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 18, 2013)

I just spoke to them on the phone to find out about my box... They said they have an inventory hold that the warehouse is not shipping out boxes??? What does that mean?? I am thinking they ran out of some products?? Maybe they are waiting for them???


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 18, 2013)

I am thinking maybe they are waiting for the bliss item to put them in the boxes they have ready to be shipped,,, in any case that means more delay


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 18, 2013)

Has anyone gotten Bliss products in a sub box before? I haven't seen them in boxes much. Wonder if they are new to this.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 18, 2013)

I have not well not a full size item. I want to say maybe a deluxe sample but I can't really think of any. And I am guessing people who did receive their notice will not have the bliss since they are holding up boxes instead of sending them out without it? Aaaaaahhhhh!!!! I just want to this box lol. It's kinda funny now but also tiresome. Not funny as in a joke but can't really do much now rather then just wait and well laugh about it rather then be mad or upset.


----------



## marlowe17 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone gotten Bliss products in a sub box before? I haven't seen them in boxes much. Wonder if they are new to this.
I've received a deluxe sample of the bliss lemon+sage body butter. I can't remember who sent it - test tube maybe??


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 18, 2013)

Annnd looks like I'll be getting mine sometime in November! Curses to me for waiting so long to bite the bullet!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 18, 2013)

Mine says I should get it Wednesday, but I always secretly hope things will show up sooner!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Oct 18, 2013)

Loved the box, Bliss was missing in this one as well. It's on the way.



Spoiler


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 18, 2013)

Is there a trade thread for this box? I really want to trade for that scarf!


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is there a trade thread for this box? I really want to trade for that scarf!
You should start one...I am hoping to trade my pallet once more people get theirs...


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You should start one...I am hoping to trade my pallet once more people get theirs...
I would, but I can never remember where to find those threads!


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would, but I can never remember where to find those threads!
Okay...I started one then...I hope I did it correctly and in the right place.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138528/fabfitfun-fall-2013-swaps


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 18, 2013)

Heard back CS after 4 days (they must be overloaded with the amount of people complaining  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) and was told to expect my box in November 




 I don't wannnna wait!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Heard back CS after 4 days (they must be overloaded with the amount of people complaining  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) and was told to expect my box in November 



 I don't wannnna wait!
They are having warehouse and shipping problems. I have been on the phone with them a few times.


----------



## xoxcel6 (Oct 18, 2013)

I just signed up for this (a little gift to myself) after deciding against the Popsugar Niemen Marcus box for $250



  It'll be my first box with them but it seems like a great deal for the money.  Ugh...I spend way too much money on subs...I have a serious problem!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xoxcel6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just signed up for this (a little gift to myself) after deciding against the Popsugar Niemen Marcus box for $250



  It'll be my first box with them but it seems like a great deal for the money.  Ugh...I spend way too much money on subs...I have a serious problem!

It's okay...we all have that problem around here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MUHoarder (Oct 19, 2013)

Just got my box.  My tracking showed 2-day priority mail and it came in two days! Missing the Bliss face wash (got the email that it's coming). I got the Starlooks pallette in Ibiza and Spa Ritual nail polish in 'Sacred Ground,' kind of a gray shimmer.

I am one of many who were double charged, and the extra in my box was Orly FX lacquer in 'Spazmatic.'  it's a blue glitter with a clear base.  I'm glad they remembered!  Now I hope my Bliss face wash arrives soon.


----------



## tealmermaidgirl (Oct 19, 2013)

@muhoarder I got the same box and was also missing the bliss The mail polishes are both really pretty!


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUHoarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my box.  My tracking showed 2-day priority mail and it came in two days! Missing the Bliss face wash (got the email that it's coming). I got the Starlooks pallette in Ibiza and Spa Ritual nail polish in 'Sacred Ground,' kind of a gray shimmer.

I am one of many who were double charged, and the extra in my box was Orly FX lacquer in 'Spazmatic.'  it's a blue glitter with a clear base.  I'm glad they remembered!  Now I hope my Bliss face wash arrives soon.
I am glad they did remember!!

And I looked up the color and its gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm jealous. Mine is not scheduled to ship until Friday. Week late for my Birthday splurge. Patience is a virtue... Which I don't have! The spoiler pics look great so far, though.


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 22, 2013)

EEP! My box is out for delivery!!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm hoping that since my box isn't supposed to ship until November, all products will be there!! Wishful (or should I say blissful) thinking??


----------



## shy32 (Oct 22, 2013)

I got my box today, I am happy with it, seems like it's more like what I had hoped for it to be like with the first two boxes. It's missing the Bliss which is supposed to coming in the future. My eyeshadow came broken, I took some pictures, e-mailed fabfitfun and they responded within 5 minutes and said they would send a replacement today!


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 22, 2013)

GIDDY!

My bliss was missing but I was expecting that and I got the St Tropez palette which I already have but I soooooooooooooooooooo happy!  I cannot wait to play with my treats.  Props for my self-control by the way, I got my box but would not let myself crack it 



open until I finished the annoying work I had to do. Go me!  I also waited to post this pic for you all before I played with it...


----------



## lipstick18 (Oct 22, 2013)

Got my box. This was my first one. So much cool stuff. Though I didn't get the Bliss either but rather a Pur Lisse cleanser. So excited to try everything.


----------



## MKSB (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lipstick18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box. This was my first one. So much cool stuff. Though I didn't get the Bliss either but rather a Pur Lisse cleanser. So excited to try everything.
That cleanser is supposed to be a bonus item if you signed up in September. You should still be getting the Bliss cleanser too.


----------



## lipstick18 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MKSB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That cleanser is supposed to be a bonus item if you signed up in September. You should still be getting the Bliss cleanser too.
Oh Wow, good to know! Was not expecting that.


----------



## AMaas (Oct 22, 2013)

I received my box today.  Wow - there is a LOT in this box!  And I didn't even get the Bliss cleanser yet.  I was also double-charged initially and received an extra nail polish - Orly "You Are Not Alone".  The hair conditioner smells amazing - can't wait to try it!  And the scarf is pretty, but it feels like a bed sheet.  Hopefully it will soften up after a wash.   My Starlooks palette is St. Tropez and my Spa Ritual is Illume, which is a GORGEOUS purple shade.  The popcorn feels a little bit out of place to me, but oh well!  It will get eaten eventually.


----------



## dehemmi (Oct 22, 2013)

Spoiler



I got my FFF box today, and I have to say that despite all of the obstacles of dealing with the shipping dates and notices, I am pleasantly surprised at how much I already enjoy this box. (No Bliss Cleanser in the box as anticipated but still a good box, I think. And I'm honestly not even expecting a shipping notice for it at this point...)   I LOVE the scarf! That was the main reason why I subscribed in the first place. Smart marketing on their part. It is a much more dark grey than I had anticipated but I think it's so cute! And I appreciated that they added in the G&amp;G $25 coupon.    I also have been wanting a regular black nail polish for a while and I got one in my subscription box! I haven't painted my nails with it yet but from what I swatched, the SpaRitual polish seems pretty opaque.    Everything else seems pretty fun, although I do think the whole popcorn packets and the Awkward Family photos game were really random.    I got the Casa Blanca Starlooks palette which I'm honestly not super thrilled about. I was one of the few people who actually was pretty excited to get the St. Tropez palette even if it was a duplicate. If anyone wants to trade this with either the Ibiza or St. Tropez palette, please let me know! (I also would be interested in the Copenhagen or Morocco Starlooks palettes but I haven't seen those around. :/)    




  Lastly, did anyone else's protein hair spray come secured with SCOTCH TAPE on it?!?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It looks so unprofessional and makes me think someone already broke into my bottle... Seems sketchy for such a high end brand...


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 22, 2013)

I checked my tracking notice and it said that my package had been delivered...to Reception...signed by AL. Um...last time I checked, I didn't have a receptionist at my house. Ugh...I will give it until tomorrow since the original tracking said it would be delivered on the 23rd and then start to worry. So irritated...I already had a trade set up with this box.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I checked my tracking notice and it said that my package had been delivered...to Reception...signed by AL. Um...last time I checked, I didn't have a receptionist at my house. Ugh...I will give it until tomorrow since the original tracking said it would be delivered on the 23rd and then start to worry. So irritated...I already had a trade set up with this box.
Upon further investigation, UPS delivered it to the Post Office! Why did they need to scare me like that and tell me they delivered it? Sigh...sometimes the UPS My Choice program can be a pain, lol. I'm sure my mail lady will deliver it tomorrow. Relieved!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 22, 2013)

> Upon further investigation, UPS delivered it to the Post Office! Why did they need to scare me like that and tell me they delivered it? Sigh...sometimes the UPS My Choice program can be a pain, lol. I'm sure my mail lady will deliver it tomorrow. Relieved!


 Lol!!! Don't mess with our Subs UPS!!! Mine's hopefully coming tomorrow too... I'm excited to see my variations - I'm hoping for the black opaque spa rituals polish!!! The Palette Im for sure holiday gifting- I just got the stila palette from PS &amp; it's amazing- totally worth it if u ladies don't own it!! I have hazel/usually look green eyes &amp; I think this palette was made for my eye color- they totally pop!! Absolutely Fab!!


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 22, 2013)

Mine was transferred to my local usps today, I hope to get it tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really hope for I get the st tropez palette!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine was transferred to my local usps today, I hope to get it tomorrow





I really hope for I get the st tropez palette!!

And I hope for anything BUT St Tropez! ha. But I hope you get it...it's lovely!


----------



## TracyT (Oct 22, 2013)

Received my FFF box yesterday. It came a day early though it only traveled from Southern California to Northern. It was supposed to go to USPS but for some reason it stayed with UPS and came with hub's shoes. 

I'm the group without the Bliss cleanser and got Casa Blanca set from Starlooks. I was actually hoping for St. Tropez. Will be moving myself over to the Swap page now.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
And I hope for anything BUT St Tropez! ha. But I hope you get it...it's lovely!
Well...if we end up with the things we don't want maybe a trade?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It looks like we always end up with the variations we don't want lol. I saw swatches on it on a blog and so pretty!! 

I am super pumped for this box, it really seems like a great box even with all the bumps along the way.


----------



## missemiee (Oct 23, 2013)

I got mine today! Pretty happy with everything. No Bliss though and I got Casa Blanca for the palette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AMaas (Oct 23, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Mine also had tape around the bottle - I have received many bottles like this in other shipments; I think it is just for leak prevention. Which sounds like I am talking about a maxi pad, doesn't it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rockhoundluna (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *dehemmi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my FFF box today, and I have to say that despite all of the obstacles of dealing with the shipping dates and notices, I am pleasantly surprised at how much I already enjoy this box. (No Bliss Cleanser in the box as anticipated but still a good box, I think. And I'm honestly not even expecting a shipping notice for it at this point...)
 
I LOVE the scarf! That was the main reason why I subscribed in the first place. Smart marketing on their part. It is a much more dark grey than I had anticipated but I think it's so cute! And I appreciated that they added in the G&amp;G $25 coupon. 
 
I also have been wanting a regular black nail polish for a while and I got one in my subscription box! I haven't painted my nails with it yet but from what I swatched, the SpaRitual polish seems pretty opaque. 
 
Everything else seems pretty fun, although I do think the whole popcorn packets and the Awkward Family photos game were really random. 
 
I got the Casa Blanca Starlooks palette which I'm honestly not super thrilled about. I was one of the few people who actually was pretty excited to get the St. Tropez palette even if it was a duplicate. If anyone wants to trade this with either the Ibiza or St. Tropez palette, please let me know! (I also would be interested in the Copenhagen or Morocco Starlooks palettes but I haven't seen those around. :/)
 
 




 
Lastly, did anyone else's protein hair spray come secured with SCOTCH TAPE on it?!?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It looks so unprofessional and makes me think someone already broke into my bottle... Seems sketchy for such a high end brand...

Mine also had tape around the bottle - I have received many bottles like this in other shipments; I think it is just for leak prevention. Which sounds like I am talking about a maxi pad, doesn't it?



LOL at the leak prevention comment! I had tape on mine too, I distinctly remember removing it because I was doing photos for my review and the tape didn't look real good. Then, of course, I accidentally put the photo with the tape up anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Canny Charlene (Oct 23, 2013)

I should be getting my box today!!  I'm so excited..it will be a nice surprise to come home to it after a long day of work and my internship tonight.  I am hoping for the St Tropez palette as well..I'm not experienced doing smokey eyes and think I look better with warmer tones.  Really happy with this box- esp. with getting it for $30 with referrals.  I plan to stick around for the next one at least since I have 2 additional referrals already lol.


----------



## teenyfish (Oct 23, 2013)

Does anyone know if you can stack the gorjana coupon with the gift card code from Popsugar?


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 23, 2013)

My tracking originally said it would be delivered today...then it updated a day later saying it would be delivered tomorrow....but I just now checked the tracking and it's out for delivery &amp; I should be receiving it by the end of today! Damn you UPS...always toying with my emotions...

I am excited to receive my first FFF box though! Gimme my scarf!


----------



## MKSB (Oct 23, 2013)

Well, I got my box. No Bliss cleanser. For those of you who received emails about it, did you have to email first? I just sent FFF an email asking about it. When are we supposed to receive them? Unbelievable that they forgot not only a large item but something that was in one of the spoilers! They're a bit of a mess I think.


----------



## rachel1488 (Oct 23, 2013)

My box is put for delivery from ups. I should have it in a few hours I'm so excited!!


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 23, 2013)

I wonder if Guiliana Rancic got any feedback on FB regarding this month's box... I would hate to have my name associated with a box that had SO many problems this month.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teenyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know if you can stack the gorjana coupon with the gift card code from Popsugar? 
G&amp;G codes don't stack


----------



## Glossygirl (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teenyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know if you can stack the gorjana coupon with the gift card code from Popsugar? 
they dont stack and they also cant be used on sale items


----------



## MKSB (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder if Guiliana Rancic got any feedback on FB regarding this month's box... I would hate to have my name associated with a box that had SO many problems this month.
I'm sure she did. From what I've read about the boxes in the past, though, this is an improvement on the contents at least. I think they're earnest about it as they showed up in comments here a few weeks ago--I just think they are either overwhelmed or still suffering growing pains. I'm not going to unsubscribe because I think the box is a great value, but I do want that Bliss cleanser I was promised! They better get cracking on sending those out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mamatlc (Oct 23, 2013)

My box arrived today!! Looks like everyone else's with the St. Tropez palette, so I won't post pics. I really appreciated how the bonus Orly (You Are Not Alone) matched the Spa Ritual polish (Devil Inside). Not sure if it was a fluke or intentional, but they will look nice layered, since the Orly is clear jelly with pink-purple sparkles. Can't wait to try the Surface tomorrow morning, and yes, it did have tape around it. I get that a lot with shipments if they are shampoo, hand soap, etc., so I did notice it but didn't think twice, other than to picture some poor soul with a roll of scotch tape.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 2.6 pounds without the Bliss. Happy happy happy!


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 23, 2013)

I got mine today! Not pictured: baby playing with DVD with other hand. The game cards and bliss weren't in there but I did get an extra polish for being double charged. It's a sparkly red that I'll wear at Christmas. Happy with this box--I love that they spoil a more expensive item to lure people in so they know if it is worth it. Have wanted to try star looks as well and the Ibiza looks nice and neutral.




Edit: also the popcorn may be filler but I am excited about it! Movie night!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 23, 2013)

I think the popcorn sounds tasty!!

Gahhh, I still have another week until mine ships out!!


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 23, 2013)

I got my box! I got the SpaRitual polish in Can You Dig it which is sort of a shimmery bronzey color and my Starlooks came in Casa Blanca. I will be putting both of these up for trade. I am really particular when it comes to shimmer polish and I just got the Stila pallet last month sooo... Despite this, still happy with the box.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 23, 2013)

Total Tease- UPS delivered box to my post office this morning but the haven't put it in my PO Box yet- so close but yet so far!!


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Nooooo &amp; of course I did not get the St. Tropez palette (received Ibzia)

I also received the nailpolish in the color Street Smart (I do not own any black nailpolish &amp; do not like it...most likely will end up trading or gifting)

Other than that I love this box, the scarf is thin for some reason I thought it would be thicker.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 23, 2013)

I got mine today. My extra polish is Orly Watch it Glitter. Perfect for halloween as it's a chunky orange glitter. I'll layer it over some black polish for beggar's night. My SpaRitual polish was Sacred Ground which I love! Traded the scarf since it's not my style. I received St. Tropez for the palette which I considered trading, however one of the shades is a very near dupe for my favorite Stila eyeshadow that I am ready to hit pan on so I'll keep it, if nothing else to use when I run out of the Stila. Of course I don't have the Bliss, but I know it's coming.


----------



## Eleda (Oct 23, 2013)

Got my box. No Bliss and the eye shadow was crushed.


----------



## dehemmi (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL at the leak prevention comment! I had tape on mine too, I distinctly remember removing it because I was doing photos for my review and the tape didn't look real good. Then, of course, I accidentally put the photo with the tape up anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine also had tape around the bottle - I have received many bottles like this in other shipments; I think it is just for leak prevention. Which sounds like I am talking about a maxi pad, doesn't it?





Haha okay good to know I wasn't the only one! LOL you do sound like you're talking about a maxi pad. On another note about the hair spray, has anyone else tried theirs yet? It smells great on the bottle but when I sprayed it in my hair today, I smell hints of relish. What? 



I'm going to try using it again. Maybe it was the shampoo/conditioner I paired it with that had a weird reaction...


----------



## missemiee (Oct 23, 2013)

I've tried it for the past two days. I like it. Makes my hair less frizzy and nice and smooth and shiny. My parents are both stylists and salon owners, and I've been spoiled with amazing hair products my entire life and I really like this product. It's definitely a quality product that compares with other high end brands. Mine smells the same on as it does in the bottle. Maybe you got a bad batch? Or sometimes things just smell different on different people once it reacts with your body chemistry. Kinda how perfume tends to do that.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box. No Bliss and the eye shadow was crushed.
Oh no!! Take photos and contact their CS, I've read that they're pretty good at replacing those items.


----------



## MissKellyC (Oct 23, 2013)

Got my box today! Love most of it... Will be giving my popcorn to someone else as well as the chia bar (hate coconut) and the drinkwel since I don't drink... But I love everything else! I got the starlooks palette in Ibiza which I like. SpaRitual came in Hypnotic and I got Orly in Rockets Red Glare. Both are really nice!


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Oct 23, 2013)

My tracking still says two more days. So jealous! Need.... Patience...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 23, 2013)

My box came today, too! Mine was also missing the cleanser...but I'm up to my ears in cleansers, so I can wait patiently for it to arrive.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My chia bar came in acai berry...and I ate it and actually liked it! This was a surprise to me because I am generally not fond of bars...it was good and chewy and fruity. Popcorn will be eaten, nothing terribly special. I am happy to get the DVD, not sure how often I'll use it but I'll give it a try! The games are a cute idea, I'll use the Drinkwell, and the hair stuff sounds right up my alley.

I got the Starlooks in Ibiza, which is nice - I was worried I'd get St. Tropez which I already have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The black was damaged, just a

little piece broken off and got everywhere, and three of the pans were loose/not attached, but no big deal, I cleaned it up and I'll glue in the pans. I like getting neutrals once in a while, because I never ever buy them.





(Middle color is not yellow, it's actually a beigey neutral). The black spot on the silver is a bit of the black that got all over before I cleaned it up.

My Sparitual came in a shimmery bronzey shade...not one I'd pick, but it's pretty!





My double-charge bonus is this pretty red glitter from Orly...I love glitter!





The scarf is super cute and I threw it on today, it was super chilly out! It's nice and soft and the colors are nice.





Overall, I'm pretty happy with this box...assuming the Bliss cleanser does show up as promised, I might stick around for another box.


----------



## Eleda (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh no!! Take photos and contact their CS, I've read that they're pretty good at replacing those items.
I was initially very upset. Then They replied with the replacement offer. I really like the scarf. Once I get the Bliss and the replacement, I will be a happy camper. Why noone mentions the annoying black paper packaging that it all over with its dust particles? very eww and messy! like whats up with that, no need to use it, the eyeshadow got crushed anyway.


----------



## Eleda (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box came today, too! Mine was also missing the cleanser...but I'm up to my ears in cleansers, so I can wait patiently for it to arrive.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My chia bar came in acai berry...and I ate it and actually liked it! This was a surprise to me because I am generally not fond of bars...it was good and chewy and fruity. Popcorn will be eaten, nothing terribly special. I am happy to get the DVD, not sure how often I'll use it but I'll give it a try! The games are a cute idea, I'll use the Drinkwell, and the hair stuff sounds right up my alley.

I got the Starlooks in Ibiza, which is nice - I was worried I'd get St. Tropez which I already have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The black was damaged, just a

little piece broken off and got everywhere, and three of the pans were loose/not attached, but no big deal, I cleaned it up and I'll glue in the pans. I like getting neutrals once in a while, because I never ever buy them.





(Middle color is not yellow, it's actually a beigey neutral). The black spot on the silver is a bit of the black that got all over before I cleaned it up.

My Sparitual came in a shimmery bronzey shade...not one I'd pick, but it's pretty!





My double-charge bonus is this pretty red glitter from Orly...I love glitter!





The scarf is super cute and I threw it on today, it was super chilly out! It's nice and soft and the colors are nice.





Overall, I'm pretty happy with this box...assuming the Bliss cleanser does show up as promised, I might stick around for another box.
The scarf looks good on you! lol, I meant you look very nice wearing it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ydlr20 (Oct 23, 2013)

Got my box today. No bliss for me either. I'm hoping it won't take too long to get here. I'm happy with this box. My Sparitual polish is in Spice of life which is a dupe for me, so I will be posting it on my trade thread or gifting it.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Oct 24, 2013)

I got my box last night, and I'm pretty stinkin' pleased! I think the "thrill" would've been better had I not "spoiled" the surprise! Everything inside will definitely be put to use! Oddly enough, I'm exicted about the barre3 workout DVD. I've always wanted to take a PureBarre class, but they're too expensive for my preference. Also, I don't recall having seen these variations in the thread (or maybe I'm blind), but my Sparitual was in "Health, Wealth, and Happiness" and my Starlooks palette was in "Casa Blanca". I don't use greys/blacks very often, so hopefully I can find a time to use these!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Oct 24, 2013)

http://www.sephora.com/fabulous-foaming-face-wash-P383757?skuId=1572551&amp;icid2=bd_bliss_foamingwash_us_102213 In case anyone was interested -- the Bliss foaming facewash is $12 @ sephora.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 24, 2013)

Looks like they're finally sending out the Bliss cleanser.  I just got a tracking email...DHL...I'll probably get it by the time the next quarterly box is going out!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Oct 24, 2013)

I just got my notification as well..glad they kept to their promise of receiving it a few days after the box..I just got mine yesterday.


----------



## ydlr20 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my notification as well..glad they kept to their promise of receiving it a few days after the box..I just got mine yesterday.
Me too!!!!!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my box last night, and I'm pretty stinkin' pleased! I think the "thrill" would've been better had I not "spoiled" the surprise! Everything inside will definitely be put to use! Oddly enough, I'm exicted about the barre3 workout DVD. I've always wanted to take a PureBarre class, but they're too expensive for my preference.

Also, I don't recall having seen these variations in the thread (or maybe I'm blind), but my Sparitual was in "Health, Wealth, and Happiness" and my Starlooks palette was in "Casa Blanca". I don't use greys/blacks very often, so hopefully I can find a time to use these!
Does you DVD require any extra equipment? I remember another poster in the thread said it would, although that was before boxes were received.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrskatemarie (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does you DVD require any extra equipment? I remember another poster in the thread said it would, although that was before boxes were received.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It says you need a waist-high surface for balance. Handheld weights and a core ball are listed as optional.


----------



## catipa (Oct 24, 2013)

I got my box and I am very happy.

My variations are:

Star Looks in St. Tropez-I love the colors!

Chia Bar in Coconut

SpaRitual in Illume-a very pretty plum/purple color

Double charge item:

Orly in Your are not alone-a pink sparkle color

I love the scarf and am already wearing it.

Still waiting for the Bliss, but I did get the tracking email.

I will be staying around for another box.


----------



## mrskatemarie (Oct 24, 2013)

I got my box today and I'm pretty happy with it. I got the Starlooks palatte in Casa Blanca and it's a little too dark for me, so I'm hoping to trade. The scarf is what drew me in and it goes well with a wine-colored cartigan I have so I'm excited about that. Looking forward to trying everything!

ETA: I really don't understand what the drinkwel things are. Are they supposed to prevent a hangover?


----------



## jocelyn2828 (Oct 24, 2013)

I got the st. tropez palette and i already have it from starlooks and the spartiual nail polish i got is a dark red / purple color, i dont really do darks so if anyone wants to trade the starlook palette that is not st.tropez you can have the nail polish free! Let me know thanks


----------



## jocelyn2828 (Oct 24, 2013)

i think i am cancelling after this no facewash and i for $50 i want to be wowed and i am not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## polarama (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

http://www.sephora.com/fabulous-foaming-face-wash-P383757?skuId=1572551&amp;icid2=bd_bliss_foamingwash_us_102213

In case anyone was interested -- the Bliss foaming facewash is $12 @ sephora.

I think the Bliss wash they are offering is the oxygenating one (the orange one), valued at $28--at least I hope it is, b/c that spoiler is what got me. 

I'm a new subscriber (signed up in mid-October) and my box won't ship till Nov 1, so I'll be curious to see if the Bliss debacle is settled by then.


----------



## MKSB (Oct 24, 2013)

Guys I ate the popcorn and the Chia bar last night--the Chia bar was just whatever, I mean it wasn't terrible but THE POPCORN. WAS. AMAZING. I know I shouldn't be this excited about a stupid bag of microwave snacks but the bag even turns into a bowl when it's done popping!


----------



## fairytale113 (Oct 24, 2013)

> I think the Bliss wash they are offering is the oxygenating one (the orange one), valued at $28--at least I hope it is, b/c that spoiler is what got me.Â  I'm a new subscriber (signed up in mid-October) and my box won't ship till Nov 1, so I'll be curious to see if the Bliss debacle is settled by then.


 Same here .. Mine is supposed to ship Nov 4th .. Hope everything's in there.


----------



## catipa (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MKSB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Guys I ate the popcorn and the Chia bar last night--the Chia bar was just whatever, I mean it wasn't terrible but THE POPCORN. WAS. AMAZING. I know I shouldn't be this excited about a stupid bag of microwave snacks but the bag even turns into a bowl when it's done popping!
I ate mine last night too, and we all loved it!  I am so glad they sent this


----------



## kelsyannee (Oct 25, 2013)

Just received my box this morning - I like everything in it with the exception of the Starlooks palette (I got Casa Blanca) and the Spa Ritual polish (I got plain black). Both will never get worn since I can't pull off darks so if anyone wants to trade just shoot me a message!


----------



## TracyT (Oct 25, 2013)

I got my Bliss cleanser today. It was supposed to be tomorrow but USPS dropped it off today. 

Friday is Movie Night at my place, so I can't wait to try the popcorn.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 25, 2013)

I did the DVD tonight. It was nice! It wasn't overly challenging for the first section, but there was some work about 2/3 of the way through that was challenging. 

I came on here to post bc the last time I did workout dvds was when I was pregnant, and this one actually seems like it would be fine for someone pregnant as long as you're in otherwise good shape. It's standing work and you don't get your heart rate up too much. Thought I'd share in case that applies to anyone here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mckondik (Oct 26, 2013)

I am enjoying everything in my box!   I got the SpaRitual polish in Health, Wealth And Happiness, (purple/blue) and an Orly FX in Go Deeper (ocean blue glitter) . Have combined the 2 for a cool reverse french manicure. My palette is St Tropez.  With my stockpile of cleansers I am patiently awaiting the Bliss.


----------



## amdoerr (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did the DVD tonight. It was nice! It wasn't overly challenging for the first section, but there was some work about 2/3 of the way through that was challenging. 

I came on here to post bc the last time I did workout dvds was when I was pregnant, and this one actually seems like it would be fine for someone pregnant as long as you're in otherwise good shape. It's standing work and you don't get your heart rate up too much. Thought I'd share in case that applies to anyone here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thanks for posting that! I have a heart problem and can't do most (all) of the exercise videos we get. I was just planning on trading that since I figured I couldn't do it, but since you said that I will give it a try. Thank you!!!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 26, 2013)

Got my Bliss today.  Box was crushed, but the cleanser was in perfect condition!


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Oct 27, 2013)

I got my Bliss as well yesterday. The funny thing is my FFF box arrived the day before. So, shipping wise, they were practically together for me. I was pretty pleased with my 1st FFB. I was drawn in by the scarf. I splurged on the box as my Birthday gift to myself. And, the other products made it worthwhile value wise for me. I canceled but may re-subscribe.


----------



## chachithegreat (Oct 27, 2013)

This has definitely been my fave FFF box so far. I got the Spa Ritual in The Devil Inside and the Orly FX in You Are Not Alone. I love them together!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 27, 2013)

Ahhh, I am dying here!! Can't it just be November already???


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Oct 27, 2013)

Got my FFF box last week and my bliss yesterday.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Oct 28, 2013)

OMG. Can I please jump on the "I loved the popcorn" bandwagon!! It was incredible!!


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Oct 28, 2013)

You just made me hungry for popcorn now...


----------



## BagLady (Nov 2, 2013)

I still haven't received my Bliss Cleansing Foam. Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 2, 2013)

> I still haven't received my Bliss Cleansing Foam. Anyone else in the same boat?


 Mine came yesterday so hopefully yours is close!


----------



## BagLady (Nov 2, 2013)

> Mine came yesterday so hopefully yours is close!


 Thanks. Did you get tracking? Or did it just show up?


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 2, 2013)

> Thanks. Did you get tracking? Or did it just show up?


 It just showed up


----------



## BagLady (Nov 2, 2013)

> It just showed up


 Thank You


----------



## Glossygirl (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I still haven't received my Bliss Cleansing Foam. Anyone else in the same boat?
I haven't received mine yet either!


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 2, 2013)

I love the Bliss- it's my fav thing in this box!! I'm excited for you guys to receive yours- I got mine 4 days ago &amp; I did receive tracking.


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 3, 2013)

I have been using all of the stuff we got since receiving my box. I seriously love the Bliss! Second would be the popcorn, then the scarf, and finally the eyeshadow palette. I don't really see a difference with that hair stuff. It smells amazing! But not really sure what it is doing to my hair????


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 3, 2013)

I've worn the scarf like three times--love this box! I hope their next box's big ticket item is a clutch or something. I love the whole "cute accessory plus beauty items and a snack" model that this box seems to be drifting to.


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 3, 2013)

[@]nicepenguins[/@] What type of clutch? Also are clutches used more during the winter time??


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 3, 2013)

> [@]nicepenguins[/@] What type of clutch? Also are clutches used more during the winter time??


 Would love something simple in a nice deep winter color--I use them year round inside larger bags and by themselves when going out. I feel like they are a safer bet to put in a box than some other size bag bc people carry iPads or things for work/school and have different size preferences.


----------



## fairytale113 (Nov 5, 2013)

Did anyone else have a shipping notice for the week of Nov 4th? I was supposed to but I haven't got any shipping notices yet !! It's my bday month so I went a bit over board with subscription boxes this month.. Can't wait for all of them to arrive


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *fairytale113* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone else have a shipping notice for the week of Nov 4th? I was supposed to but I haven't got any shipping notices yet !!
It's my bday month so I went a bit over board with subscription boxes this month.. Can't wait for all of them to arrive 
Not yet! I am soo impatient! I almost want to email CS again. I emailed a few weeks ago and they said bc I placed my order mid-Oct, it'd ship out first week of Nov. Which is now!


----------



## fairytale113 (Nov 5, 2013)

I



> Not yet! I am soo impatient! I almost want to email CS again. I emailed a few weeks ago and they said bc I placed my order mid-Oct, it'd ship out first week of Nov. Which is now!


 I emailed CS this morning and I just got a replying saying that they are now shipping out boxes that were ordered October 1 onwards so they will be emailing the tracking details soon. Hope we get it soon


----------



## fairytale113 (Nov 7, 2013)

Still waiting !!!!! :-(


----------



## Yeti (Nov 7, 2013)

Mine was supposed to ship this week too, and nothing =/. Not too sure about this company, they seem nice but not terribly reliable...


----------



## Glossygirl (Nov 7, 2013)

Is anyone else still waiting for their missing bliss face wash? Mine was missing from my box. I received the email about it being sent separately, but have not yet received it.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *fairytale113* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Still waiting !!!!! :-(


Quote: Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine was supposed to ship this week too, and nothing =/. Not too sure about this company, they seem nice but not terribly reliable...
Same! Think I'm going to email CS again. I expected a tracking number this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BagLady (Nov 7, 2013)

> Is anyone else still waiting for their missing bliss face wash? Mine was missing from my box. I received the email about it being sent separately, but have not yet received it.


 I haven't received mine either. I sent them an email over the weekend and did not get a response so I contacted them via Facebook yesterday and they responded claiming that it was sent back to them and they were re-sending it. Today I received the tracking #. I would contact them to "remind" them u haven't received it.


----------



## mrskatemarie (Nov 7, 2013)

I tried the DVD and LOVED it! Seriously awesome.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Nov 8, 2013)

I got an e-mail last month saying my box would ship the week of Nov 4th... and nothing, but it's Friday!  Come on, FFF!  I want my box!  I e-mailed CS so we'll see what happens... I really hate when companies are late with shipping.


----------



## fairytale113 (Nov 8, 2013)

> I got an e-mail last month saying my box would ship the week of Nov 4th... and nothing, but it's Friday! Â Come on, FFF! Â I want my box! Â I e-mailed CS so we'll see what happens... I really hate when companies are late with shipping.


 Same here :-((


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Nov 9, 2013)

> I tried the DVD and LOVED it! Seriously awesome.


 Did you have the extra equipment?


----------



## cougar207 (Nov 9, 2013)

Is this subscription worth the price? I have been debating on subscribing to this box, but want to be sure that it is worth the amount of money spent on it. Thanks!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 9, 2013)

I felt like this last one was definitely worth it. Full sized products and I really liked the higher value item, the scarf. I will decide whether to keep the sub based on the spoiler item for the next box.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 9, 2013)

If you consider experience as a value/cost, then it may not be worth it. That's why I cancelled. The contents were ruined by the frustrating experience.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 9, 2013)

Sigh, wish they'd email me back! Or answer to other's inquiries via Facebook.


----------



## mrskatemarie (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NewportSweetPea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Did you have the extra equipment?

I had light hand weights (3lbs.), but not the ball. I didn't feel like you really needed either.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm considering subscribing to the FFF box but wanted to get your take on it. I currently have PSMH and love it. (Along with a few other subs.) Do you think FabFitFun curates a good variety of items? Would you recommend it highly or just moderately?

Thanks for your advice! I'm searching the Internet for as many reviews on the box I can find before ordering!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi everyone! I'm considering subscribing to the FFF box but wanted to get your take on it. I currently have PSMH and love it. (Along with a few other subs.) Do you think FabFitFun curates a good variety of items? Would you recommend it highly or just moderately?

Thanks for your advice! I'm searching the Internet for as many reviews on the box I can find before ordering! 



 
I think the boxes have been pretty good, so far. They are still working though shipping issues and delays. So far, the boxes are more beauty focused than Popsugar...the formula seems to be a fashion item (Jewelmint pieces in the first box, sunglasses in the second, scarf in the 3rd) and then mostly beauty with a few randoms (little game cards, a workout dvd, snacks, etc). I think each box has gotten better than the one before, and I did decide to stick around for the next one. I know I posted the last box in my blog...I might have posted the others, too, I can't remember?


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think the boxes have been pretty good, so far. They are still working though shipping issues and delays. So far, the boxes are more beauty focused than Popsugar...the formula seems to be a fashion item (Jewelmint pieces in the first box, sunglasses in the second, scarf in the 3rd) and then mostly beauty with a few randoms (little game cards, a workout dvd, snacks, etc). I think each box has gotten better than the one before, and I did decide to stick around for the next one. I know I posted the last box in my blog...I might have posted the others, too, I can't remember?
Thanks for the review! I checked your blog too. I like the idea of having some fashion items, fitness stuff and a little more makeup included. I'm still on the fence but they have a $10 off coupon so I was thinking I might try the winter box. Do you know when they start releasing spoilers for the next one?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 10, 2013)

It goes way beyond the shipping issues and delays. There were so many other problems across the board for many.  For me, I now have a personal concern regarding a correspondence that I had - I won't talk about it right now but may if it doesnt get addressed.


----------



## cougar207 (Nov 10, 2013)

Wow. Sounds like there are some serious issues with this company. I realize that it is a relatively new box, but it is still too bad. I took a chance and signed up for the winter box. With the $10 discount, it ended up being the same price as the PSMH box, which is monthly and would add up a lot faster. I hope it is a good one.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cougar207* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow. Sounds like there are some serious issues with this company. I realize that it is a relatively new box, but it is still too bad. I took a chance and signed up for the winter box. With the $10 discount, it ended up being the same price as the PSMH box, which is monthly and would add up a lot faster. I hope it is a good one.
I hope it's a good one too! I think I'll hold off and see if these issues are resolved with the winter box though.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 11, 2013)

Does anyone know if current subscribers can get the $10 off? Would seem fair after all this hoopla with the Fall Box. I still haven't received mine!


----------



## TracyT (Nov 11, 2013)

The 10 off is for new subs only. I have never seen a promo for current subscribers.


----------



## Yeti (Nov 11, 2013)

I did get a reply from CS about my fall box not having shipped yet. They expect it to go out in the next day or so. The 'or so' worries me, but I do appreciate that they replied to my email with in one full business day (I sent it Friday evening).


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I did get a reply from CS about my fall box not having shipped yet. They expect it to go out in the next day or so. The 'or so' worries me, but I do appreciate that they replied to my email with in one full business day (I sent it Friday evening).
Lucky, they didn't respond to mine! 

But on FB said to wait until Tuesday for the shipping notification. If not, contact them again. Hoping I won't have to call. Makes me a little hesitant to continue on with the Winter box.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 12, 2013)

Well, I am going to call CS tomorrow and see what the heck is going on with our boxes. I understand some things may be out of their control, but they haven't emailed us / updated us with anything besides a copy/paste expect an email by no later than Tuesday night...

I am hoping to get not only a clear delivery date, but also see if I can get some sort of reimbursement or maybe an extra product if I decide to stick around for the winter box.


----------



## ItsASubInABox (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I am going to call CS tomorrow and see what the heck is going on with our boxes. I understand some things may be out of their control, but they haven't emailed us / updated us with anything besides a copy/paste expect an email by no later than Tuesday night...

I am hoping to get not only a clear delivery date, but also see if I can get some sort of reimbursement or maybe an extra product if I decide to stick around for the winter box. 
I agree.  I also haven't received a shipping notice and only know that we should have a shipping notice tomorrow because I've been stalking their Facebook page.  I was so excited for this box and have been really disappointed that it has been what feels like more than a month of waiting for it to ship.  I want my scarf dang it!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ItsASubInABox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree.  I also haven't received a shipping notice and only know that we should have a shipping notice tomorrow because I've been stalking their Facebook page.  I was so excited for this box and have been really disappointed that it has been what feels like more than a month of waiting for it to ship.  I want my scarf dang it!
When I got my shipping notice, it came a day or so after it shipped (today may have been the day it was initiated - info sent to shipper).  Not sure if that helps a little.


----------



## Yeti (Nov 13, 2013)

I finally received a shipping notice today, although the tracking hasn't updated. Hope it gets here soon, but I don't know that I will stick around for the winter box. I just have a bad feeling about the delays.


----------



## mrst909 (Nov 13, 2013)

I ordered the fall box on 10/17 and received the email stating that it would ship the week of 11/4. I emailed CS today to ask for an updated estimate on the shipping date since I hadn't received any shipping notice yet. They responded within a couple of hours which was a pleasant surprise. This is what they said:

We are currently working on getting all subscribers their fall VIP box. We experienced a slight delay, but we are back on track and your box will be sent out today! Once your box has been shipped, you will receive an email confirming your tracking number and shipping information. We know you will love your box once you get it! Let us know if you have any further concerns.

I will update when I receive my shipping confirmation--should receive it tomorrow if the box was sent out today right?


----------



## polarama (Nov 13, 2013)

I got my shipping notice this afternoon (I ordered sometime in mid-Oct, I think it was Columbus Day weekend).  My box has been picked up at least! 

I don't think I will stick around for the winter box.  




 The lack of communication really sucked.  

My other thought this AM was...our Bliss cleansers better be in our boxes!!


----------



## brandyk (Nov 14, 2013)

it makes me sad that FFF has such issues with fulfillment, because i think it is a GREAT box.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *polarama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my shipping notice this afternoon (I ordered sometime in mid-Oct, I think it was Columbus Day weekend).  My box has been picked up at least! 

I don't think I will stick around for the winter box.  



 The lack of communication really sucked.  

My other thought this AM was...our Bliss cleansers better be in our boxes!!
Oh god, if our Bliss cleansers AREN'T, I am absolutely calling. 

I didn't end up ringing them today, got my shipment notification this afternoon. It's already updated and supposedly will be here by Saturday. 

I am not sure yet if I am going to stick around for the next box. Maybe based on spoilers?


----------



## mrst909 (Nov 14, 2013)

For those of you that received your box already, did you get an email from FFF stating that your box had shipped, or just a delivery notification from the shipper? I got an email yesterday from UPS notifying me that a package from "Newgistics Sure Post" is scheduled to be delivered on 11/20 and I honestly don't even know what it is. My only guess would be the FFF box, but normally when I get shipments, I get an email from the company notifying me that the product has shipped before getting the UPS package ship notification email. The only other things I've ordered recently are from Sephora and Target and I got those in the mail today, so that is the only other thing that I am expecting that I can think of...


----------



## teenyfish (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrst909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those of you that received your box already, did you get an email from FFF stating that your box had shipped, or just a delivery notification from the shipper? I got an email yesterday from UPS notifying me that a package from "Newgistics Sure Post" is scheduled to be delivered on 11/20 and I honestly don't even know what it is. My only guess would be the FFF box, but normally when I get shipments, I get an email from the company notifying me that the product has shipped before getting the UPS package ship notification email. The only other things I've ordered recently are from Sephora and Target and I got those in the mail today, so that is the only other thing that I am expecting that I can think of...
I just got an email from FFF saying that the box was on it's way, and it is shipping through UPS. The only things I can think of that are shipping through Newegistics are Birchbox orders and Bespoke Post.


----------



## dawn767 (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeah this is all really ridiculous. I ordered mine at the beginning of October, it's been a month and half now. And, they won't respond to any emails. I had to call just for them to say I should get a shipping notice sometime soon. Really? If someone is able to get any partial reimbursement or extra product let us know! I feel like by the time I get my Fall Box, the Winter Box is going to be shipping out to people.


----------



## mrst909 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teenyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got an email from FFF saying that the box was on it's way, and it is shipping through UPS. The only things I can think of that are shipping through Newegistics are Birchbox orders and Bespoke Post. 
Hmmm...well I don't get Bespoke Post, I already got my Birchbox this month and haven't ordered anything additional from Birchbox, so it's not either of those. The email I got was from UPS so it could be the FFF box but who knows?! I emailed FFF customer service yesterday to get the status of my box and they told me it was going out in the mail yesterday and that I would get a tracking # soon, so maybe that is why I didn't get a separate shipping email from them? I guess I will just have to wait and see...


----------



## mrst909 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrst909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmm...well I don't get Bespoke Post, I already got my Birchbox this month and haven't ordered anything additional from Birchbox, so it's not either of those. The email I got was from UPS so it could be the FFF box but who knows?! I emailed FFF customer service yesterday to get the status of my box and they told me it was going out in the mail yesterday and that I would get a tracking # soon, so maybe that is why I didn't get a separate shipping email from them? I guess I will just have to wait and see... 



 

Actually I take that back--I "forgot" that I gifted myself a second subscription to Birchbox and it is supposed to ship next week, so that is probably what I got from UPS/Newgistics. The question is where is my FFF box??? sigh


----------



## mrst909 (Nov 15, 2013)

I got an email from FFF today saying that my box shipped on 11/13 and gave me a tracking #. Should be here next week...finally!


----------



## skyflower (Nov 15, 2013)

My box was supposed to arrive week of nov 4 (ordered middle of october) and just arrived today. The tracking notice came yesterday, I had emailed about it sunday and the response wednesday was that I should have received the notice. Anyways, box had everything, including bliss face wash. I think it is a great box, and packed full.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Nov 16, 2013)

Is there a FFF swap thread?


----------



## Yeti (Nov 16, 2013)

> Is there a FFF swap thread?


 It looks like there is thankfully. I am terrified the palette will be a dupe for me. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138528/fabfitfun-fall-2013-swaps


----------



## wldflowur13 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It looks like there is thankfully. I am terrified the palette will be a dupe for me. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138528/fabfitfun-fall-2013-swaps

Thanks!


----------



## wldflowur13 (Nov 16, 2013)

Does anyone know of any valid $10 off codes?


----------



## Glossygirl (Nov 17, 2013)

Did you try WINTER10?


----------



## TracyT (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glossygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did you try WINTER10?

There's also a $10 off code INSTA10 they posted to Instagram. I haven't tried either one. While I got my box in a reasonable time, loved most of my box; I still cancelled. I'm undecided about taking a chance for Winter.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 17, 2013)

I asked on Facebook about current subscribers and using coupon codes and they told me no, they were only for new customers bleh!


----------



## TracyT (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I asked on Facebook about current subscribers and using coupon codes and they told me no, they were only for new customers bleh!
I'm with ya. When I cancelled, I commented promos for only new customers does nothing to maintain loyalty to existing members.

If I had to choose between focusing on fulfillment issues or member loyalty, I suppose fulfillment should be a priority.


----------



## Bjorg Hilmars (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I asked on Facebook about current subscribers and using coupon codes and they told me no, they were only for new customers bleh!
Actually, I called in to check on my box because I hadn't received any notification (They had just shipped the box that morning), and told them nicely that I wasn't planning on continuing my subscription and she offered me 10$ off the winter box. So you guys should try to call and just let them know that it had been quite a time from when you paid and when you received.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 18, 2013)

Well, I finally received my box!!! So happy I got the Starlooks palette in Moroccos, great nudes. I am happy with the box, just wish it wasn't such a hassle to get it. I will have to really think about the Winter box. 

Does anyone know how long we have to pause/cancel before the next billing cycle? I wanna see a spoiler before deciding whether or not to veto the winter box.


----------



## Bjorg Hilmars (Nov 18, 2013)

According to the lady I spoke to at FabFitFun she said we would be e-mailed some spoilers before we would be billed, so we should at least know something before they charge us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrst909 (Nov 19, 2013)

My box is out for delivery, yay! When does the winter box ship and when do we get charged for that box? I'm not sure yet if I'm going to just wait for spoilers to decide if I'm sticking around for winter...if an existing customer were to cancel would we be able to use the $10 off code to resubscribe for winter or is that code just for totally new customers?


----------



## Bjorg Hilmars (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrst909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box is out for delivery, yay!

When does the winter box ship and when do we get charged for that box? I'm not sure yet if I'm going to just wait for spoilers to decide if I'm sticking around for winter...if an existing customer were to cancel would we be able to use the $10 off code to resubscribe for winter or is that code just for totally new customers?
I called them a few days ago, because I was tired of waiting for the box and told them I wanted to unsubscribe, that was when they offered me to stick around for one month more for 10$ off. You could try to call them and let them know that you were not satisfied with their service. I mean, it can't hurt I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrst909 (Nov 19, 2013)

I might just have to try that! It did seem to take forever for my box to ship. I ordered over a month ago.



> I called them a few days ago, because I was tired of waiting for the box and told them I wanted to unsubscribe, that was when they offered me to stick around for one month more for 10$ off. You could try to call them and let them know that you were not satisfied with their service. I mean, it can't hurt I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Glossygirl (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
There's also a $10 off code INSTA10 they posted to Instagram. I haven't tried either one. While I got my box in a reasonable time, loved most of my box; I still cancelled. I'm undecided about taking a chance for Winter.
for anyone that cancelled online, did you get an email confirmation of the cancellation?


----------



## BagLady (Nov 19, 2013)

> for anyone that cancelled online, did you get an email confirmation of the cancellation?


 I cancelled and haven't received a confirmation. I might send another request. It's been a few days since I sent the request.


----------



## naturalactions (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glossygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  for anyone that cancelled online, did you get an email confirmation of the cancellation?



I cancelled by email on Oct 23 and got a confirmation email on Oct 29. 

The timing on my response may have been a little longer because it was during the time that the Bliss was missing from the Fall boxes and I am sure they were slammed with extra emails inquiring about it. So I would hope it would not be longer than a week for you to get a response.


----------



## polarama (Nov 20, 2013)

Box is FINALLY here (I ordered Columbus Day weekend).  I like everything in it--a tiny bit disappointed by how un-soft the scarf is but the print is cute.  It's a nicely curated box and that tempts me to stay for the Winter box, but the lack of communication and the shipment delay was horrible.  But since I'm already on the list, I'm assuming I wouldn't have the same issue come winter time.


----------



## mrst909 (Nov 20, 2013)

I finally got mine yesterday. I really like everything in it except the nail polish. I do like sparitual just don't like the color (I feel the earth move). Its like a really dark brown almost black with no shimmer or anything so looks blah to me. I'll try a glittery topcoat over it, that should help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh I also hated that chia bar thing...I got coffee and it tasted alright but I had so many little seeds stuck in my teeth and gums afterwards. Yuck! I was pleasex overall though. I think I'll stick around for the winter box unless I really dislike whatever spoilers they release.


----------



## fairytale113 (Nov 20, 2013)

> I finally got mine yesterday. I really like everything in it except the nail polish. I do like sparitual just don't like the color (I feel the earth move). Its like a really dark brown almost black with no shimmer or anything so looks blah to me. I'll try a glittery topcoat over it, that should help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh I also hated that chia bar thing...I got coffee and it tasted alright but I had so many little seeds stuck in my teeth and gums afterwards. Yuck! I was pleasex overall though. I think I'll stick around for the winter box unless I really dislike whatever spoilers they release.


 Finally got my box today !! Not over the top thrilled but since this is my first box I'll stick around for one more .. Or atleast until the spoilers are out!!


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 20, 2013)

@polarama agreed re: scarf! I wanted it to be softer, but I am going to throw it in the wash and see what happens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dawn767 (Nov 20, 2013)

I finally got my FabFitFun box today!!! I'm still upset about getting it so late, but I got all the colors I wanted (nail polish, eye shadow...) I would definitely cancel if I didn't think this was the best sub box out there for me. I love every item in the box which never happens, and it's all full-sized. It's worth the wait in my eyes (but we seriously shouldn't have had to).


----------



## mrst909 (Nov 21, 2013)

Did you guys see the first winter box spoiler on facebook? I don't know how to copy it over here and I'm on my phone, sorry. It is a key necklace. I like the idea behind it (they're all unique apparently) but its really not my style and I can't imagine myself wearing it. Or anyone I'm close to. If that is the "big" item in this box I seriously may cancel. I need to go to their website to find out what the deadline for cancelling is. Eta: its not on the fff facebook page, I saw it on my subscription addictions page.


----------



## mrst909 (Nov 21, 2013)

If you go to the my subscription addiction website its also on there, for people who don't use Facebook.


----------



## AMaas (Nov 21, 2013)

I was just on FB and I can't find it, thanks for pointing out the other preview @mrst909!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrst909 (Nov 21, 2013)

Sorry, I edited my previous post, it is on the "my subscription addiction" Facebook page, not the FFF page.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I was just on FB and I can't find it, thanks for pointing out the other preview @mrst909!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brandyk (Nov 21, 2013)

photo in the spoiler box. they sent us all the information last night.


----------



## brandyk (Nov 21, 2013)

sorry, one more thing, i asked my contact and he says they are trying to ship around xmas.


----------



## Bjorg Hilmars (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got my FabFitFun box today!!! I'm still upset about getting it so late, but I got all the colors I wanted (nail polish, eye shadow...) I would definitely cancel if I didn't think this was the best sub box out there for me. I love every item in the box which never happens, and it's all full-sized. It's worth the wait in my eyes (but we seriously shouldn't have had to).
I agree! I loved the box, and I love how it is full size products.


----------



## Bjorg Hilmars (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brandyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 




photo in the spoiler box. they sent us all the information last night.

I love it! I'm definitely sticking around for the winter box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bjorg Hilmars (Nov 21, 2013)

Has anyone tried the hair cream that was in the fall box? I've been looking around online, but I don't really find that many reviews.


----------



## TracyT (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bjorg Hilmars* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone tried the hair cream that was in the fall box? I've been looking around online, but I don't really find that many reviews.
I've used it off an on. It doesn't seem to do much or maybe my hair is already healthy ?!? It smells great. I use it in lieu of perfume.


----------



## polarama (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bjorg Hilmars* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone tried the hair cream that was in the fall box? I've been looking around online, but I don't really find that many reviews.


I used it for the first time this AM--I like it.  I usually use the Frederic Fekkai Glossing Spray, and this kind of does the same thing--sort of a smoother/defrizzer.  I used it on dry hair.


----------



## Couture Jungle (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glossygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  for anyone that cancelled online, did you get an email confirmation of the cancellation?
I emailed them twice to cancel and I did not receive a confirmation of cancellation then today I got an email saying that my account is expired.


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Nov 23, 2013)

Who makes the necklace?  I like it....oh dear...I guess I am sticking around. I don't think I canceled.


----------



## mrst909 (Nov 23, 2013)

Same here, I cancelled and got an email a few days later that my subscription was expired. I assume this means that the cancellation went through but its a strange way to word it.



> I emailed them twice to cancel and I did not receive a confirmation of cancellation then today I got an email saying that my account is expired.


----------



## crescentmoon (Nov 24, 2013)

If we like the box after all the spoilers come out, we can always buy that particular box correct?


----------



## naturalactions (Nov 24, 2013)

> If we like the box after all the spoilers come out, we can always buy that particular box correct?


So far there seem to be boxes still available for sale after the contents are revealed...no guarantee that will happen, but I would think it's likely...but you also seem to have to wait forever if you buy your box after the contents are revealed. This is my plan for the winter box...since I am not in love with the spoiler I do not mind waiting to see what else is in it.


----------



## crescentmoon (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So far there seem to be boxes still available for sale after the contents are revealed...no guarantee that will happen, but I would think it's likely...but you also seem to have to wait forever if you buy your box after the contents are revealed. This is my plan for the winter box...since I am not in love with the spoiler I do not mind waiting to see what else is in it.
Thank you. I just cancelled the box after all the bs after 3 boxes (I was one of the jewelmint fiasco people) and Im going to try the wait and see approach with the boxes.


----------



## ydlr20 (Nov 27, 2013)

I just saw this post in IG http://instagram.com/p/hOwmXQsbqI/ Do you think this might be in the next box?


----------



## KayEss (Nov 28, 2013)

> I just saw this post in IG http://instagram.com/p/hOwmXQsbqI/ Do you think this might be in the next box?


 Ooh. My first reaction was "boring," but these actually look like they might be good. Especially if they included one of each flavor. I would be pretty happy if it meant adding a new breakfast item/snack item to my routine.


----------



## ydlr20 (Dec 2, 2013)

Another spoiler for the winter box


----------



## crescentmoon (Dec 5, 2013)

I am really upset about this company. The double billing fiasco was bad enough, but now I've been charged for a winter box. I had an email  about a month ago that my subscription had been cancelled from customer service at my request. I almost hit my limit on this card because of this charge because no expenses like this were supposed to go on there. I guess I didnt read closely or pay attention because they said that I would receive another email confirming that they had done this but that it was taken care of.


----------



## mrskatemarie (Dec 5, 2013)

Another one with billing issues! I was double-charged, 4 days after I'd cancelled. I emailed and they said they could only find one transaction and they'd refund it... but they still haven't.

I had to open a dispute with my credit card company.

This box is so not worth the trouble.


----------



## teenyfish (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh no - now I'm worried. I cancelled a while ago, so I hope I don't see any credit card charges!


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 5, 2013)

Well this is SO late, but I finally tried the popcorn last night and OMG it is tasty!!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 5, 2013)

> Well this is SO late, but I finally tried the popcorn last night and OMG it is tasty!!!


 Popcorn was tasty!! I loved how it came in the bowls... Maybe this is normal now for microwave popcorn... I always make my own popcorn on the stove, the old fashioned way I guess. I swear its the best... Recently, I've been using coconut oil for the oil and its so freaking amazing!


----------



## ydlr20 (Dec 9, 2013)

ENews had a segment with a holiday gift guide and they featured the FFF VIP box. I took a picture of the box they had which showed the contents, so here it goes


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ydlr20 (Dec 9, 2013)

I figured out some of the items. Will be back with more


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Simple Foaming cleanser??? Can't really see the item that well. Bioxidea Miracle 24 Face Mask Skyn Iceland Hydro Cool Firming Eye Gel Beauty For Real Lip Gloss


----------



## dawn767 (Dec 9, 2013)

There's a Winter Box forum https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139204/spoilers-fabfitfun-winter-2013-box


----------

